# Countdown to Football Season!



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes there is NFL and NCAA talk on the radio and ESPN now

arty-smiley-048:

I'll start, which SEC Team will go all the way in the Fake College Super Bowl this year?

hate to say it but my money would be on Florida


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2009)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2009)

Mississippi State?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

I was also glad to see Vick get a second chance (also glad he isnt a falcon btw) didnt a nfl player run over and kill someone last year that only got probation? I cant wait to watch the media circus begin when he signs with Oakland in a few days....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I was also glad to see Vick get a second chance


I'm not. But not really because of the whole dog-fighting thing. I just think that the Vick brothers are worthless thugs and wastes of human life. Michael has always been more talk than talent, and his brother Marcus just sealed my hate for their whole family when he stomped on Elvis Dumerville's leg after a play in the 2006 Gator Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

my reasons are not so much that I really care for him to do well, but if he can do 2 years in the federal slammer and keep his head on straight I think he will be a bigger influence on the kids that will still look up to him more so than if he went from jail to "the man" of the NFL not allowing him to re-enter the nfl. we all know kids shouldnt look up to him, but regardelss there will be. I was at a falcons game late in the season last year after Ryan was renaming the town and there were still tons and tons of Vick jerseys...

Vick carried a team to the big dance pretty much by himself in college and his brother was an obvious drop off in talent.

But seriosly there was an NFL player that actually killed someone (ran over a homeless guy or something) that didnt even get 1/10th of the attention that vick got over some dogs. Lets see person versus dog?


----------



## SkyWarp (Jul 28, 2009)

^Dante Stallworth, he got 24 days in jail.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Leonard Little killed a woman. Got an 8 game suspension.



> Defensive end Leonard Little took a woman's life -- actually killed a human being -- when he drove drunk, and he was suspended eight games. Running back Jamal Lewis was involved in selling drugs, and he served a two-game suspension.


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets look at the bright side. No more Brett Favre (for the time being).

Whoever says he hasn't tarnished his "legacy" is full of it. I had no problem with Brett Favre two years ago. But now? Even typing his name irritates the living hell out of me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 29, 2009)

^ I do a lot of work at a nuclear plant near Green Bay. Two years ago, you would have thought Favre was the greatest thing since sliced bread. The attitude up there is a little different now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Lets look at the bright side. No more Brett Favre (for the time being).
> 
> Whoever says he hasn't tarnished his "legacy" is full of it. I had no problem with Brett Favre two years ago. But now? Even typing his name irritates the living hell out of me.


Totally agree. I always considered Favre a stand-up guy, but now he is just another egotistical prick as far as I'm concerned. I don't know why any team would want him because it's all about him, not the team.

On another note, I hope that the Panthers rebound from that dismal playoff game last year that they forgot to show up for. That game was bad enough to make a grown man cry.


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

X2 on the Panthers. Not a Panthers fan, but they're my favorite team in their division.

My Jets will be dismal this year I'm sure. Mark Sanchez was way overrated, and when he doesn't have USC receivers 10 yards ahead of the nearest defender and all day to stand there and throw, he's going to be in for a rude awakening.

Of course, the only schools I hate more than USC are Florida and maybe Michigan (yeah, OSU vs. Michigan rivalry, but they're horrible, so I'm indifferent), so I may be slightly biased.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 29, 2009)

> My Jets will be dismal this year I'm sure. Mark Sanchez was way overrated, and when he doesn't have USC receivers 10 yards ahead of the nearest defender and all day to stand there and throw, he's going to be in for a rude awakening.


He has no one to throw it to. I have no idea who Sanchez is, but a top QB would be hard pressed to make those guys into something, much less a rookie.

I got tickets to see Pats-Titans here in mid-October. That should be a fun matchup. 4 PM start in New England that time of the fall is awesome for football.


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> He has no one to throw it to. I have no idea who Sanchez is, but a top QB would be hard pressed to make those guys into something, much less a rookie.
> I got tickets to see Pats-Titans here in mid-October. That should be a fun matchup. 4 PM start in New England that time of the fall is awesome for football.



While they don't have any real big names, they can be decent. When they were playing up the short passes, they did quite well with Favre in the first half of the season. When he started throwing his usual interception upon interception, they lost however many games in a row.

They do need to pick up at least one big name threat.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 29, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> On another note, I hope that the Panthers rebound from that dismal playoff game last year that they forgot to show up for.


Does the NFL still have playoffs? I live in Michigan, where the NFL falls off the radar by Halloween or sooner, every year.

On a related note, I just posted my favorite tailgate recipe over on the Recipe exchange thread.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9827


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, the Lions were 2008 Preseason Champs


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 29, 2009)

As I've noted before, I don't really care about professional football, but I live for college football. I really hope Dabo does something with the Tigers this year. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

Chuck, I will agree... Go Tigers. Just another group of Tigers.

Mizzou kicks off against Illinois in:

seconds - 3300260

or

minutes - 55004.33333

or

hours - 916.7388889

or

Days - 38.1974537

or

weeks - 5.456779101

or

months - 1.259256716


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 29, 2009)

^I'm the opposite, I like killing a Sunday afternoon watching the NFL but wouldn't watch a college game if you paid me. The northeast is not exactly a college football hotbed.


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm the opposite, I like killing a Sunday afternoon watching the NFL but wouldn't watch a college game if you paid me. The northeast is not exactly a college football hotbed.



What? You guys have UConn!

So what if they get all this hype about how good they are, and then are completely annihilated by any team with a shred of credibility :dunno:


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Mississippi State?


GO DAWGS!

My tickets haven't come in yet, but I'm pretty pumped up already. I walked out on the back porch two weekends ago, and it was 59 degrees. Man, if I'd have had the faint smell of barbecue, I'd have sworn it was a football weekend.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 29, 2009)

GO GATORS..

I know, I know... there is a lot of Tebow and so many returning guys talk to make your heads spin.. but I hate to break this news to you - again,

Gators will go all the way to win SEC and BCS National Championships. The question is, will Tebow get another Heisman?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm the opposite, I like killing a Sunday afternoon watching the NFL but wouldn't watch a college game if you paid me. The northeast is not exactly a college football hotbed.



I don't get to watch much daytime NFL.

I usually attend the Michigan State games (home or away) which takes virtually all day. :drunk: So any weekend chores I have will probably be done on Sunday.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm very ready for college football, as I always am this time of year. I don't have real high hopes for this season for Clemson, but who knows.

I am pretty pumped about going to my first NFL game this year. We're going down to Miami to watch Clemson play the U on Saturday and are going to catch the Dolphins-Saints game that Sunday.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 29, 2009)

Only 38 days until Oregon State's first game so close yet so far away.

To make things even worse right now, there are no sports to watch, and nothing worthwhile on the "normal" TV and it is 100 degrees for the last 3 days so I would prefer to stay out of the sun.

September can't come fast enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 29, 2009)

> I am pretty pumped about going to my first NFL game this year. We're going down to Miami to watch Clemson play the U on Saturday and are going to catch the Dolphins-Saints game that Sunday.


I went to my first (and second) NFL game last year. Jets/Giants tickets were impossible to come by growing up, and we were too far from a team in VT where it would be a whole day ordeal.

It's slightly easier to find tickets here, and there's a train you can pick up 30 minutes away that goes right to the stadium. Its pretty painless.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Chuck, I will agree... Go Tigers. Just another group of Tigers.
> Mizzou kicks off against Illinois in:
> 
> seconds - 3300260
> ...


I expect to beat the Tigers you are talking about and take the North for the first time! Rock Chalk!

It better be this year or it will probably be a couple before we can replace Reesing.

I expect you guys to struggle a little this year with as much as you lost.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I expect to beat the Tigers you are talking about and take the North for the first time! Rock Chalk!
> It better be this year or it will probably be a couple before we can replace Reesing.
> 
> I expect you guys to struggle a little this year with as much as you lost.


Yeah, we'll see. At least when we meet these days, all things are kind of out on the table and it's just like all the other great rivalries where both team have more at stake than just that one game (but ohhh that one game is a doozy). At least it's fun! I went to Mizzou through the early 90's... So, I'm just happy we're competitive again. I hope we surprise some people this year. Heck, one prognosticator has us at 5th in the BXII North... Lots of good bulletin board material there.

Whomever wins the N this year will still have a lot of trouble with whatever S team shows up.

I also don't quite understand all the love for NU this year... Glad the game is played on the field.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

LSU all the way. If not, some other SEC team will get to the BCS against some PAC-10 university who plays no-names...


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Yeah, we'll see. At least when we meet these days, all things are kind of out on the table and it's just like all the other great rivalries where both team have more at stake than just that one game (but ohhh that one game is a doozy). At least it's fun! I went to Mizzou through the early 90's... So, I'm just happy we're competitive again. I hope we surprise some people this year. Heck, one prognosticator has us at 5th in the BXII North... Lots of good bulletin board material there.
> Whomever wins the N this year will still have a lot of trouble with whatever S team shows up.
> 
> I also don't quite understand all the love for NU this year... Glad the game is played on the field.


Agreed on the game being worth something. I graduated from KU in 04 so I got to see the glory days of Terry Allen and the period where Mangino was working to resurrect us from the dead. My best year that I witnessed was a 6-7 season where we got shellacked by NC State in the Citrus Bowl. Yet I went to damn near every game while there, rain or shine.

I can honestly say that even though we lost against you guys two years ago the game was fantastic for the fact that everyone in the nation was watching us play, and it had Title implications. Never thought I would be able to see that happen.

I also don't see why everyone seems to love the Bugeaters. I know that Suh is a beast but are the blackshirts really good enough to carry that offense?


----------



## soboman52 (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Chuck, I will agree... Go Tigers. Just another group of Tigers.
> Mizzou kicks off against Illinois in:
> 
> seconds - 3300260
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]*ILL - INI*[/SIZE]

This is usually a pretty good game.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I also don't see why everyone seems to love the Bugeaters. I know that Suh is a beast but are the blackshirts really good enough to carry that offense?


Bugeaters, ha! I don't think many outside of the BXII North know this history about the Fuskers. We have them at home this year (you guys do too, right?). I hope that poses some problems to them, although they ended the season strong last year... They are replacing a lot similar to us - but for some reason, they float to the top. I think of anyone - you guys probably have the best shot at the North this year (damn it).



soboman52 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*ILL - INI*[/SIZE]This is usually a pretty good game.


Yeah, I went to it 2 years ago, but missed last year and won't be going this year... Fun atmosphere in the dome. I think both teams have a lot to prove this year and that first game will be the one that both teams fans will point to as an indicator on how the year will end. (ie. if MU get's stomped, then we'll end up sucking all year, else if we stay competitive or even pull out a win... then we might be able to make some noise this year).

Snick - you're an Illini fan, too, right?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> Agreed on the game being worth something. I graduated from KU in 04 so I got to see the glory days of Terry Allen and the period where Mangino was working to resurrect us from the dead. My best year that I witnessed was a 6-7 season where we got shellacked by NC State in the Citrus Bowl. Yet I went to damn near every game while there, rain or shine.
> I can honestly say that even though we lost against you guys two years ago the game was fantastic for the fact that everyone in the nation was watching us play, and it had Title implications. Never thought I would be able to see that happen.
> 
> I also don't see why everyone seems to love the Bugeaters. I know that Suh is a beast but are the blackshirts really good enough to carry that offense?






TouchDown said:


> Bugeaters, ha! I don't think many outside of the BXII North know this history about the Fuskers. We have them at home this year (you guys do too, right?). I hope that poses some problems to them, although they ended the season strong last year... They are replacing a lot similar to us - but for some reason, they float to the top. I think of anyone - you guys probably have the best shot at the North this year (damn it).
> 
> Yeah, I went to it 2 years ago, but missed last year and won't be going this year... Fun atmosphere in the dome. I think both teams have a lot to prove this year and that first game will be the one that both teams fans will point to as an indicator on how the year will end. (ie. if MU get's stomped, then we'll end up sucking all year, else if we stay competitive or even pull out a win... then we might be able to make some noise this year).
> 
> Snick - you're an Illini fan, too, right?


GO BUFFALOES! I have NO idea how we'll be this year (what with Josh Smith defecting...er, leaving the program, QB questions, etc.), but at least we can agree on one thing. Huck the Fuskers!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> GO BUFFALOES! I have NO idea how we'll be this year (what with Josh Smith defecting...er, leaving the program, QB questions, etc.), but at least we can agree on one thing. Huck the Fuskers!


CU just needs to stay away from the injury bug, and get a QB not named after the coach. I think they could be OK, but they just could not put it together last year. I think we're in Boulder again this year, and we won't have Chase Coffman to jump over your defenders anymore... ut oh.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> CU just needs to stay away from the injury bug, and get a QB not named after the coach. I think they could be OK, but they just could not put it together last year. I think we're in Boulder again this year, and we won't have Chase Coffman to jump over your defenders anymore... ut oh.


Despite what everyone thinks, Cody was the best QB we had. I'm not sure anymore. I honestly don't think it was just pure nepotism on Hawkins's part. At least our coach is no longer an alum from a rival Big XII school! BTW, maybe we'll get 5 downs again to try to beat you guys.


----------



## Amicus (Jul 30, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*ILL - INI*[/SIZE]This is usually a pretty good game.


I expect Illinois to win this game, then continue winning and finish second in the Big Ten. Ohio State will win the conference, then promptly lose in the BCS Championship Game, just like they do every year.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm ready.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2009)

Amicus said:


> I expect Illinois to win this game, then continue winning and finish second in the Big Ten. Ohio State will win the conference, then promptly lose in the BCS Championship Game, just like they do every year.



Honestly, I'll be surprised if Ohio State wins the conference this year.

While their QB won't take long to move into a Heisman-type player, they lost ALL of their offense from last year, and most of their big defensive threats. They usually do a great job of recruiting and red shirting their players, but I don't think they'll have much swagger this year.

I will give Ohio State credit though. They came DAMN close to beating Texas last year, who arguably could have been in the BCS Championship. I think they surprised a lot of people in that game.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 30, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I think of anyone - you guys probably have the best shot at the North this year (damn it).


I know that that had to hurt to write that. I thought that you would probably win it last year, but it is still tough to write that about your rival. We do get the Nubs at home as well. However we still have the brutal side of the south with OU at home and UT and TT on the road. If we take one of those and take care of business in the north, we should be in. If we somehow manage to go 2 out of 3, I would consider us a lock. (I don't expect to get 2 out of 3 though.) You never know what to expect though, I wouldn't see it as in-feasible for any team in the north other than KSU and ISU to win. I'm just so happy that the doldrums of summer sports are nearly over!


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 1, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I'll start, which SEC Team will go all the way in the Fake College Super Bowl this year?


Yay, and back to another year of people chirping about an irrelevant 'championship' (can they really call it that?)

Interesting linky: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/foot...g.ap/index.html

The BCS (allegedly) violating The Sherman Antitrust Act - gotta love it

College football is definitely entertaining, at least thru late November / early December.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 1, 2009)

I've always said the PLUS 1 setup could be made to be a 4 team playoff, and change NOTHING. The championship game is already almost a week after the other bowl games...

make two of the big four BCS games #4 vs. #1, then #3 vs. #2, and the winners of each play in the title game a week later...

or take it two an eight team setup over a 3 week period. Not a big deal..

And in my opinion, no one ranked eighth place really deserves a chance, so I still say PLUS 1.

I've said for years, I'd hate to see a playoff system because it would make the regular season games less important.

If Florida, for example, knows it could lose 2 games and still be ranked in the top eight, which it could, then it's regular season games wouldn't be as important.

JMO.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 1, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> College football is definitely entertaining, at least thru late November / early December.


And i do have to qualify that being in Big 10 country (viz MI), i'm justified in above comment

and the BCS may be racketeering for joke squads (like Notre Dame of late), but it doesn't diminish the high caliber of play or teams in a handful of the bowl games -


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 1, 2009)

In the amount of time between the last conference championship game and the "national championship" game, there are enough weekends to hold a playoff with 64 teams. The only argument that the BCS seems to have is the the bowl games rake in tons of money in sponsorships. So, why can't those same sponsors put their names to the different games of the playoff system. The Emerald Nuts Bowl could be one of the first round games. The Rose Bowl could be one of the "Final Four" games. Also, you can't tell me that they aren't making a metric assload of money off of the NCAA Basketball Tournament every year.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

Geaux SEC! WOOO!!!


----------



## klk (Aug 1, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Only 38 days until Oregon State's first game so close yet so far away.
> To make things even worse right now, there are no sports to watch, and nothing worthwhile on the "normal" TV and it is 100 degrees for the last 3 days so I would prefer to stay out of the sun.
> 
> September can't come fast enough.


Yay! Another Beavers fan! Do you have season tickets?

I'll have to think about switching my avatar soon. ooh, and my cell phone ringtone. I can't decide, OSU fight song or NFL theme song?


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 3, 2009)

Practices resume this week.

Fan Appreciation day is at the field this Sunday.

We have season tickets and had opportunities GALORE to get tickets to the Illinois game coming up... "we" said we weren't going to go. Now my wife has decided... let's GO!

Only problem, only nosebleeds at $35 a pop are left. Why couldn't she have thought of this when good tickets were available back in June/July? Oh well, I can't complain when I have a wife that wants to go to football games. She rocks.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2009)

Found the Excel 2009 College Football Helmet Schedule. Only thing is they used old helmets this year.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got a file for both NCAA and NFL.

NCAA one is over 2MB though. It has new helmets though.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Found the Excel 2009 College Football Helmet Schedule. Only thing is they used old helmets this year.



I downloaded the NCAA schedule yesterday. The old helmets are not bad but I found apparent errors. According to the Big Ten's official website, Illinois plays at Cincinnati on November 27th and hosts Fresno State on December 5th.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear God,

When will you stop punishing the Detroit Lions with crappy coaching, meddling owners, and poor draft picks? Hasn't Michigan been smacked around enough?

Love,

A Loyal, Patient Fan who wishes Barry Sanders was still young.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 12, 2009)

&lt;&lt;&lt; Time to bring it back.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 13, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Dear God,
> When will you stop punishing the Detroit Lions with crappy coaching, meddling owners, and poor draft picks? Hasn't Michigan been smacked around enough?
> 
> Love,
> ...



For quite awhile, the NFL has been designed for parity. All teams should be within a couple games of 8-8 unless they do very well or very poorly. So I don't think Detroit's losing percentage of the Millen era will ever be matched under the present salary cap system. :bag:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2009)

Michael Vick to the Eagles...discuss...

Will they throw milkbones or dog shit at him?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Will they throw milkbones or dog shit at him?


Victorino (no that's not a cutesy nickname I made up for Mike Vick) should be happy that Cub's fans only throw plastic cups of beer after hearing the options above.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Michael Vick to the Eagles...discuss...
> Will they throw milkbones or dog shit at him?



Smart move.

Vick = Agile

McNabb = Fragile


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 14, 2009)

Let Philly have him....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be interested to see if Vick's will be a story of redemption or a story of him falling back into the same thug culture that resulted in him losing everything.

I think it has been said on this board before, but I sincerely hope that he uses this opportunity to teach other young people some valuable lessons. Not the "dog fighting is bad" lesson, which it certainly is. Rather, Vick ended up in that situation largely because of who he chose to have around him. There is a valuable lesson in this.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2009)

> I think it has been said on this board before, but I sincerely hope that he uses this opportunity to teach other young people some valuable lessons. Not the "dog fighting is bad" lesson, which it certainly is. Rather, Vick ended up in that situation largely because of who he chose to have around him. There is a valuable lesson in this.


He paid what society decided is his debt, and I think he should be free to pursue a career as he chooses. That being said, I have no problem with a team, company, etc. passing on him because they don't want to be associated with someone of his character and image. Honestly, I'm glad my favorite team didn't sign him. He is a cruel, perverse, reprehensible person.

I agree with what you are saying to a point CTown. There are a lot of these athletes out there who come from broken families in the 'hood and keep that same posse once they become rich stars. Vick isn't the first one to catch heat from it. At the same time, Vick was the one who owned the property this took place on, Vick was the one who bankrolled it, etc.

It's easier to to make bad decisions when surrounded by peer pressure from shady people, but no one made him do anything. I think he is entirely responsible for his actions as an individual.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> He paid what society decided is his debt, and I think he should be free to pursue a career as he chooses. That being said, I have no problem with a team, company, etc. passing on him because they don't want to be associated with someone of his character and image. Honestly, I'm glad my favorite team didn't sign him. He is a cruel, perverse, reprehensible person.
> I agree with what you are saying to a point CTown. There are a lot of these athletes out there who come from broken families in the 'hood and keep that same posse once they become rich stars. Vick isn't the first one to catch heat from it. At the same time, Vick was the one who owned the property this took place on, Vick was the one who bankrolled it, etc.
> 
> It's easier to to make bad decisions when surrounded by peer pressure from shady people, but no one made him do anything. I think he is entirely responsible for his actions as an individual.


Maybe I didn't write that post clear enough but I agree with everything you are saying.

I'm not saying that his friends made him do it, I'm saying that if he had dumped his thug friends, or encouraged them to do something productive with their lives, he wouldn't have been in that situation.

Just think, instead of paying so much money for a dog fighting compound and the drugs/paraphenalia that went with it, he could have sent all his thuggie friends to 4 year universities with personal tutors and given them a real opportunity.

I just hope that he can do something good with all that talent now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2009)

what a joke. Just saw an article that Favre has suited up at training camp with the Minnesota Visqueens.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 18, 2009)

The reason he said he "retired" before was because he didn't want to go to training camp. I guess he got his wish.

IMO, the Vikings just threw away the $10-12 mil they just invested.

I am setting the over-under for him getting injured and hurting the team more than helping at 6.5 weeks into the regular season....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait for my next trip up North. Green Bay and Vikings fans have such a cordial relationship.................


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2009)

The Green Bay fans will be in high spirits as they laugh their asses off while pointing at the disaster that is the 2009-2010 Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> The Green Bay fans will be in high spirits as they laugh their asses off while pointing at the disaster that is the 2009-2010 Minnesota Vikings.


2009-2011...2 yr contract


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> 2009-2011...2 yr contract



I wonder if they'll buy him out after week 6 when they see he has the arm strength of an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> I wonder if they'll buy him out after week 6 when they see he has the arm strength of an 8 year old girl.


You're not helping yourself out by showing that you have knowledge of 8 year old girl arm strength with a picture of a certain bear as your avatar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

The Jets signed him to two years as well, and strangely enough I don't see him in green and white these days.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The Jets signed him to two years as well, and strangely enough I don't see him in green and white these days.


good point, if the F-ing Jets hadn't granted him his request to be released we wouldn't be putting up with this douche bags nonsense now. Just one more reason to hate the Jets I guess.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I was also glad to see Vick get a second chance (also glad he isnt a falcon btw) didnt a nfl player run over and kill someone last year that only got probation? I cant wait to watch the media circus begin when he signs with Oakland in a few days....


Missed...and by more than a mile. Who would have said it. The Eagles.....hmmmm.



Supe said:


> Lets look at the bright side. No more Brett Favre (for the time being).
> 
> Whoever says he hasn't tarnished his "legacy" is full of it. I had no problem with Brett Favre two years ago. But now? Even typing his name irritates the living hell out of me.


Rude awakening. I heard him in ESPN last night and changed the channel right away. What a difference from the Favre throwing snow balls to his teammates during a playoff game at Green Bay a couple of years ago. How can a person go from hero to cero in such a small time frame?


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Missed...and by more than a mile. Who would have said it. The Eagles.....hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Rude awakening. I heard him in ESPN last night and changed the channel right away. What a difference from the Favre throwing snow balls to his teammates during a playoff game at Green Bay a couple of years ago. How can a person go from hero to cero in such a small time frame?



Brett Favre is to football what an abortion is to a baby shower.

Congratulations, lets throw a baby shower! Oh, you're not having a baby.

Oh, you're having a baby, lets throw a baby shower! Oh, you're not having a baby.

Oh, you're having a baby, lets...


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> Brett Favre is to football what an abortion is to a baby shower.


Priceless!

I think Chicago just locked up the NFC north without having to play a game. . . and cripes, Detroit may take 2nd?!

Vick in Philly: These people booed Santa Claus! Good luck Mikey!

a no-dad-havin' mama's boy like that will be about as successful as Vince Young has been in TN. odds on when Vick starts talking suicide?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2009)

holy shit how f-ed up is our legal system? Mike Vick gets what? 2 years for killing dogs? Stallworth got 23 days in prison for killing another human being!! And now Plexico Burress gets two years for shooting himself.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football...co_burress.html

I guess the moral of the story is if you are going to do something illegal make sure someone else ends up dead or else you are going away for a while.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 20, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I guess the moral of the story is if you are going to do something illegal make sure someone else ends up dead or else you are going away for a while.


That way, there is nobody to testify against you. :210:

Burress though - how many things did he do wrong? At least four, by my count.

1) Don't assume pistol license reciprocity anywhere, especially New York

2) Don't carry guns in bars, even if you have a pistol license

3) Use a good holster

4) If you drop your gun, don't try to catch it


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 20, 2009)

Roadwreck:

With all due respect, I think we need to look at what each of these players did seperately:

Plaxico pleaded guilty to possession of an illegal fire-arm and agreed on a prison term with the DA. NYC is VERY strict when it comes to illegal weapons charges, especially possession of a LOADED weapon in a crowded night-club. Add in the fact that the NYC DA is up for election here shortly (or so I've heard).

For Stallworth, Florida law requires the proescution to determine to prove that alcohol was a "contributing factor" when it comes to motor vehicle infractions. The fact he was not driving wrecklessly, he was driving the speed limit, and the fact that this person was jaywalking and effectively jumped out in front of him made it next to impossible for the DA to prove that. Anyone driving SOBER in that case would have hit that guy. Stallworth did not swerve for this guy, he did not drive along the sidewalk, he was not driving at an insane rate of speed. It basically boils down to it being an infortunate accident, in which a guy loses his life, and despite the fact that alcohol was involved, it did not ultimately contribute to the guys death. The family of the deceased, in fact, did not want the DA in this case to go after him. Stallworths only crime: Driving while intoxicated. Honestly, what happens to drunk drivers in your state (or even county)? Some counties here in CO hardly issue more than a slap on the wrist (say 20 days in jail, a fine, &amp; community service) for the first offense.

Vick was purely and simply a "trial-by-media." A high-priority person caught in a dog fighting ring. If it had been anyone else in that situation (how about Vick's partners in crime on this?), they wouldn't have even made the cover of "Section B" in the newspaper, let alone spend more than a year in jail. Once the Humane Society and PETA got involved, and because of the media playing on the heart-strings of the public, there was no way Vick was walking away with anything less than the maximum. He officially filed a plea agreement for charges of "conspiracy and involvement in dog-fighting."

Comparing Vick &amp; Plaxico, I agree that the DA exploited their celebrity to make a public point that what they did was illegal, and to show the public that these acts will be punished.

I'm not saying I agree with the turn-outs for each of these, but in no-way-shape-or-form should Stallworth be compared with the others.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 20, 2009)

All I'm really saying is that I don't really agree with people going after Stallworth for killing a guy. Saying he killed someone makes it sound like he deliberately went out and wanted this guy dead. No, he was in an unfortunate accident where someone lost their life.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 20, 2009)

It was smart of him (Buress) to take the plea - his camp was holding out for a 1 yr plea deal, but that DA was gonna make an example of him (much like Vick). Guy was overrated anyways (also much like Vick)


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> hate to say it but my money would be on Florida


You did see where they came out ranked #1 pre-season!!








Vishal said:


> GO GATORS..
> I know, I know... there is a lot of Tebow and so many returning guys talk to make your heads spin.. but I hate to break this news to you - again,
> 
> Gators will go all the way to win SEC and BCS National Championships. The question is, will Tebow get another Heisman?


Gators !! Gators !! Gators !!


















ALBin517 said:


> I usually attend the Michigan State games (home or away) which takes virtually all day. :drunk: So any weekend chores I have will probably be done on Sunday.


Most of my co-workers are HUGE MSU fans ... I was told I will have to go for tailgating at homegames if for nothing else. Do you go to the tailgates up there?

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the Burress sentencing sounds about right. He was incredibly stupid and wreckless. And I hope the fact that its a high profile case with a strict sentence makes people think twice before bringing a loaded gun into a bar with them. And I'm glad NY has strict gun control laws.

I don't think you can compare his case to Vick or Stallworth simply because they are all NFL players. They are different crimes in different states. It does seem like Stallworth got off light, though there were some mitigating circumstances. The pedestrian was not in the crosswalk, and he stuck around afterwards and cooperated with the cops. He also reached a financial settlement with the family.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

I think most of Vicks 2 years were not for killing dogs, but for racketeering (sp?) you know gambling on the dogs and sending out "people" to make sure the gambling debts gets paid, I imagine if you were able to break down the sentencing only 6 months or so would have been for all the animal cruelty stuff..


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 24, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Most of my co-workers are HUGE MSU fans ... I was told I will have to go for tailgating at homegames if for nothing else. Do you go to the tailgates up there?
> JR



Yeah, the tailgating in East Lansing is certainly above average. And a definite positive with MSU tailgating is that the day is not ruined if the home team loses. A win is a bonus to be sure, but Spartan fans have learned through the years to have fun either way. "We have never lost a party." :beerchug:

Try to make your first MSU game a late game. Noon games are nice but 3:30 or later is ideal. There should be others but the only late home game scheduled so far is 7pm against Iowa on October 24th.

I live and work in metro Lansing. Let me know via PM if you want any additional MSU info / advice.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 24, 2009)

12 days... these 2 weeks are going to drag.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Roadwreck:
> With all due respect...


I hate when people start out with this line. It essentially says, I'm going to call you an idiot, but I don't want you to get upset that I am calling you an idiot, idiot.



Dexman1349 said:


> Plaxico pleaded guilty to possession of an illegal fire-arm and agreed on a prison term with the DA. NYC is VERY strict when it comes to illegal weapons charges, especially possession of a LOADED weapon in a crowded night-club. Add in the fact that the NYC DA is up for election here shortly (or so I've heard).


Two years in prison is to long for someone who has never had any previous criminal troubles and who's crime was doing something stupid. Yes, it is illegal to carry a fire-arm in NY without a license. Yes, it is illegal to take a gun into a bar (although the security at the nightclub knew he had it and allowed him to take it in). Yes, it is unbelievable stupid to do all these things and then shoot yourself in the leg. That could have easily been someone else in the nightclub. He was lucky he only hit himself and the injury wasn't that serious. But can you really send someone away for two years for being stupid? That seems excessive to me. Had it not been for his celebrity status I'm sure his sentence would have been a lot less then that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I've heard, the current DA is retiring at the end of his term. I think the worry was that if things went to trial, it would turn into a publicity stunt for everyone running for DA to show off a hard stance on crime.

I'm surprised the nightclub hasn't had any repercussions from this. If a bar serves alcohol to a minor, they get in trouble, even if the kid's ID 'looked real.'

You'd think inept security, or preferential treatment, or a couple $100 bills to look the other way is no excuse either.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I hate when people start out with this line. It essentially says, I'm going to call you an idiot, but I don't want you to get upset that I am calling you an idiot, idiot.


Geez 'wreck, he said "with all due respect". It gives him the right to say whatever he wants. It's in the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Geez 'wreck, he said "with all due respect". It gives him the right to say whatever he wants. It's in the Geneva Conventions.


With all due respect, that movie is stupid.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

With all due respect is to You're an idiot = ...Starring Will Ferrell is to totally horrible movie


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 25, 2009)

I liked it. One of the few Will Ferrell movies I do like.

I don't need to be mentally stimulated, just entertained.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

With all due respect, Will Ferrel has never played the lead role in a decent movie


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> With all due respect is to You're an idiot = ...Starring Will Ferrell is to totally horrible movie


i concur.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

With all due respect...darn...I did forget what I was going to write.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I hate when people start out with this line. It essentially says, I'm going to call you an idiot, but I don't want you to get upset that I am calling you an idiot, idiot.


My apologies. I have a habit of putting it out there, and it's typically for the reason you stated here... 



roadwreck said:


> Two years in prison is to long for someone who has never had any previous criminal troubles and who's crime was doing something stupid. Yes, it is illegal to carry a fire-arm in NY without a license. Yes, it is illegal to take a gun into a bar (although the security at the nightclub knew he had it and allowed him to take it in). Yes, it is unbelievable stupid to do all these things and then shoot yourself in the leg. That could have easily been someone else in the nightclub. He was lucky he only hit himself and the injury wasn't that serious. But can you really send someone away for two years for being stupid? That seems excessive to me. Had it not been for his celebrity status I'm sure his sentence would have been a lot less then that.


There's a difference between being stupid and being wreckless. Being allowed to carry a gun into a night-club: stupid. Carrying an illegal, unlicensed (at least in NYC), loaded weapon without a holster or an engaged safety (if it even had a safety) into a nightclub: wreckless. He even said during his interview (in the previews, interview to air tonight on ESPN) that no one even knew it went off except himself simply because he was hit. Now imagine if it had gone off and someone else had been hit. Would Burress even know it went off, let alone acknowledge it was his gun that did it? What about it going off and hitting nothing but a wall? This is the wreckless behavior that I believe truly warrants the punishment he received.

The fact he shot himself is meaningless in the trial/charges against him other than the fact that it forced NYPD to get involved in the first place.

We truly can't compare how he was addressed in the courts versus Mr. Joe Public simply because the media doesn't even cover this. Which I guess makes all the more reason to make Burress the poster-child for it.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> There's a difference between being stupid and being wreckless. Being allowed to carry a gun into a night-club: stupid. Carrying an illegal, unlicensed (at least in NYC), loaded weapon without a holster or an engaged safety (if it even had a safety) into a nightclub: wreckless. He even said during his interview (in the previews, interview to air tonight on ESPN) that no one even knew it went off except himself simply because he was hit. Now imagine if it had gone off and someone else had been hit. Would Burress even know it went off, let alone acknowledge it was his gun that did it? What about it going off and hitting nothing but a wall? This is the wreckless behavior that I believe truly warrants the punishment he received.
> 
> The fact he shot himself is meaningless in the trial/charges against him other than the fact that it forced NYPD to get involved in the first place.
> 
> We truly can't compare how he was addressed in the courts versus Mr. Joe Public simply because the media doesn't even cover this. Which I guess makes all the more reason to make Burress the poster-child for it.


With all due respect... 

...I don't disagree. It was reckless. But so is driving under the influence.

My point wasn't that Burress didn't deserve jail time, I think he does. He broke the law and endangered innocent bystanders. My point was that his sentence seemed excessive, especially when compared to another NFL player who acted recklessly and did harm someone other then himself got off with 23 days in jail and community service (and a 1 year suspension by the NFL).


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> My point was that his sentence seemed excessive, especially when compared to another NFL player who acted recklessly and did harm someone other then himself got off with 23 days in jail and community service (and a 1 year suspension by the NFL).


But it goes back to my initial response. These CAN'T be compared. There are too many differences to put these even in the same category other than "NFL Players in trouble with the law." When you compare these, you have to look beyond the "one killed a guy and one shot himself" mentality. You have to account for:

1) DUI laws vs gun laws (how would these two be handled if they had happened in the SAME state, let alone 1000+ miles apart?).

2) Florida law vs NY law. (what if they both drove drunk and killed a guy, but in FL vs NY?)

3) Local political agendas, local media / pubic coverage. (retiring NYC DA vs retired FL population...)

4) The individual involved and how they addressed their situations. Stallworth knew he did something wrong, he grew a pair, and dealt with it (he called the cops, he stayed on scene until the police arrived, he made financial arrangements with the family, and in no way did he ever try to cover-up or hide from what he did). Burress, IMO, didn't really think he did anything wrong until he accepted his plea agreement, and was just acting that way because his lawyer told him to. Burress left the scene (although for good reason), the police weren't even notified until the hospital called (a requirement by law for the Docs to call the police on any shooting related injury), he tried to hide the gun, and have a friend help cover it up.

On a stand-alone basis, IMO the sentences match the crimes for their respective circumstances. Do I agree with the LAWS addressing each? No, but each case was handled within the laws as they should have been. Should the laws between each state be the same? No. The laws are the way they are for each city/county/state for a reason and if you don't like the laws, you have 3 options:

1) Get proactive and get the laws changed

2) Move to a different city/county/state

3) DON'T COMMIT THE CRIMES.

&lt;--- gets down off of his soapbox...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 25, 2009)

With all due respect this is supposed to be a football forum, not a frigging legal discussion.

Go Tigers.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ lol. Forget the legal punishment. Make any NFL players who break the law play on the Detroit Lions, MLB to play for the Pittsburg Pirates, NBA to play for Oklahoma City, and we can make the NHL'ers play for Phoenix...


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 25, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> With all due respect this is supposed to be a football forum, not a frigging legal discussion.
> Go Tigers.


11 days, 00 hours, 53 minutes, and 08 seconds to our first kickoff!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> But it goes back to my initial response. These CAN'T be compared. There are too many differences to put these even in the same category other than "NFL Players in trouble with the law." When you compare these, you have to look beyond the "one killed a guy and one shot himself" mentality. You have to account for:1) DUI laws vs gun laws (how would these two be handled if they had happened in the SAME state, let alone 1000+ miles apart?).
> 
> 2) Florida law vs NY law. (what if they both drove drunk and killed a guy, but in FL vs NY?)
> 
> ...


ugh...

back to my original statement.



> holy shit how f-ed up is our legal system?


Shooting yourself in the leg in New York is apparently a far more egregious crime than killing someone with your car while under the influence in Florida.

Am I going to lobby to have the laws changed in NY? No, I don't live there and have no plans to move or visit.

Where I live if I shot myself in the leg the response would probably be yelling "Sum a bitch, Get 'er dun!" then I'd be handed a Natty Light, told to rub some dirt in it and quit being such a pussy. At this point whole incident would be over and I could go on with my life so long as I didn't bleed to death or die from infection.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2009)

watched the Bears/Jets game sat night with my dad. Hopefully the bears can keep up their blitzing ability like that during regular season as well as their running game. I know its preseaon and the jets defense might not be playing their hardest, but offense should not be able to run 7-8 yds up the middle on several consecutive plays.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

Uhhh...don't you mean the Bears/Giants? Jets played Baltimore on MNF.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> watched the Bears/Jets game sat night with my dad. Hopefully the bears can keep up their blitzing ability like that during regular season as well as their running game. I know its preseaon and the jets defense might not be playing their hardest, but offense should not be able to run 7-8 yds up the middle on several consecutive plays.



It has less to do with being preseason, more to do with being the Jets.

I'm glad that Mr. Sanchez is already a flop. Did worse than Kellen Clemens did. Our starting QB will be the lesser of two losers.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Uhhh...don't you mean the Bears/Giants? Jets played Baltimore on MNF.


Jets, Giants, who cares? They both play in New Jersey.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Uhhh...don't you mean the Bears/Giants? Jets played Baltimore on MNF.


jets/giants...one of those ny teams.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> jets/giants...one of those ny NJ teams.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Shooting yourself in the leg in New York is apparently a far more egregious crime than killing someone with your car while under the influence in Florida. Am I going to lobby to have the laws changed in NY? No, I don't live there and have no plans to move or visit.
> 
> Where I live if I shot myself in the leg the response would probably be yelling "Sum a bitch, Get 'er dun!" then I'd be handed a Natty Light, told to rub some dirt in it and quit being such a pussy. At this point whole incident would be over and I could go on with my life so long as I didn't bleed to death or die from infection.


BURRESS WAS NOT CONVICTED OF SHOOTING HIMSELF IN THE LEG!!!!! Please tell me why carring an illegal loaded weapon into a crowded NYC club and then mishandling said weapon should not be punished by the full extent of the NYC laws. The fact he was the one that was ultimately injured should be treated as no more than a little "salt in the wound."

If he had done it here in Denver, I would expect nothing less than the full extent of the Denver laws, and I'm sure you would want him prosecuted to the full extent of the laws of your city/county/state. Would he be spending 2 years in jail if he did that here? Probably not, but Colorado does not have a lot of gun-related problems (when compared with NYC), so I would not expect the laws in CO to match those of NYC.

NYC is and always was very strict when it comes to firearms. If Burress felt the need to carry a weapon, he should have known the laws. The fact that he understood the Florida laws (where the weapon was purchased, licensed, and where he has a permit to carry), shows he is capable of understanding weapons laws more clearly. Ignorance of the law does not excuse you from it.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> BURRESS WAS NOT CONVICTED OF SHOOTING HIMSELF IN THE LEG!!!!! Please tell me why carring an illegal loaded weapon into a crowded NYC club and then mishandling said weapon should not be punished by the full extent of the NYC laws. The fact he was the one that was ultimately injured should be treated as no more than a little "salt in the wound."
> NYC is and always was very strict when it comes to firearms. If Burress felt the need to carry a weapon, he should have known the laws. The fact that he understood the Florida laws (where the weapon was purchased, licensed, and where he has a permit to carry), shows he is capable of understanding weapons laws more clearly. Ignorance of the law does not excuse you from it.


sweet merciful crap! I GET IT! The crime that was committed was him ILLEGALLY carrying a firearm in NY. I do not dispute this. I do not dispute that it was illegal. I will not dispute that ignorance of the law is an excuse not to abide by it. My only contention is that the sentence of two years in prison for a first time offender seems excessive for a violation of this nature.

I'm done debating this.

*With all due respect*


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ nice, with all due respect...

I apologize if I carried this a little too far, but it will always make me a little mad when people make ignorant statements like "he got 2 years in jail for shooting himself" or "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyways, what's the probability that Burress and Stallworth will still get drafted in at least 25% of the fantasy football leagues this year?


----------



## Amicus (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope to end the legal discussion and get the football topic back on track all in this same post.

Yes, our legal system is effed up. Back in 1962, a bunch of smart lawyers got together and wrote a criminal code that could be adopted by every state, making the criminal laws the same all across America. That model code was not adopted by any state at all. State legislatures developed their own different criminal codes, and that's why you get such a disparity in what constitutes a crime and how they are punished from state to state. That's why Stallworth gets a slap on the wrist and Plaxico gets a harsh sentence.

The same laws apply in every state for how banks must treat checks and how merchants contract for the sale of goods, but that's boring stuff. When it comes to the criminal law, there are high-profile cases and politics involved, and that makes opportunities for legislators to get their names in the paper.

Anyway, is the ACC better than the Big Ten now? And is Notre Dame overrated? I say no to the former and yes to the latter.


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2009)

Amicus said:


> Anyway, is the ACC better than the Big Ten now? And is Notre Dame overrated? I say no to the former and yes to the latter.



Agreed.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 26, 2009)

Supe said:


> Agreed.


lusone:


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> ^^^ lol. Forget the legal punishment. Make any NFL players who break the law play on the Detroit Lions, MLB to play for the Pittsburg Pirates, NBA to play for Oklahoma City, and we can make the NHL'ers play for Phoenix...


ZING!!!!!!!!!!

Burress and Stallworth...Vick, I have read about some DBs and DEs in jail too. Does that bring you memories of a movie about former football players in jail playing against the correctional officers?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 26, 2009)

I think all professional athletes that commit crimes should be put in one prison that has it's own NBA and NFL team. The players that are sentenced to prison are forced to play on the team, and all revenue produced by the team goes back into the prison system. Make the assholes pay for their own (and others) incarceration.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 26, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think all professional athletes that commit crimes should be put in one prison that has it's own NBA and NFL team. The players that are sentenced to prison are forced to play on the team, and all revenue produced by the team goes back into the prison system. Make the assholes pay for their own (and others) incarceration.


Wow. That's an awesome idea! I think this should be incorporated into the Dleg's presidential campaign.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 26, 2009)

Amicus said:


> Anyway, is the ACC better than the Big Ten now? And is Notre Dame overrated? I say no to the former and yes to the latter.



Yes, the ACC is better than the Big Ten and yes Notre Dame is overrated.

There are only 3 teams from the Big Ten in the top 25, Iowa, Penn State, and Ohio State. By the middle of the season there will only be Penn State and Ohio State.

There are 4 teams from the ACC in the top 25, Virginia Tech, Georiga Tech, Florida State, North Carolina. By the middle of the season I would expect that Clemson and Miami will move into the top 25. The reason the ACC is so underrated is becomes the teams are all on the same level. They beat each other up in the regular season so you don't have any team that can make it into the National Championship game. Last year the ACC sent 10 out of 12 teams to bowl games. I don't know what the stats were for the Big Ten for bowl games last year.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 26, 2009)

Penn State could very well end up playing in the National Championship game.

And that is very sad.

09/05/09 vs. Akron

09/12/09 vs. Syracuse

09/19/09 vs. Temple

09/26/09 vs. Iowa

10/03/09 at Illinois

10/10/09 vs. Eastern Illinois

10/17/09 vs. Minnesota

10/24/09 at Michigan

10/31/09 at Northwestern

11/07/09 vs. Ohio State

11/14/09 vs. Indiana

11/21/09 at Michigan State


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never banned anyone....... yet...... ^^^^^^

GO PENN STATE !!!!!!!!!!!!



Chucktown PE said:


> With all due respect this is supposed to be a football forum, not a frigging legal discussion.


Yes, I came here to read about football and had to skip thru all that garbage...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2009)

i got your back jmbeck!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 27, 2009)

Let this be the year for the Lions; I need something to wipe out the memory of the Wings choking in Game 7

:whipping:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2009)

^They still have a shot to tie the Bucs record for most losses in a row. You have to admire that level of consistent ineptitude.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 27, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Let this be the year for the Lions; I need something to wipe out the memory of the Wings choking in Game 7
> :whipping:


Heard an interesting stat for the lions this morning on the Mike &amp; Mike show on ESPN:

Since 2003, the Lions are NOT the worst team in football. They have a 26-70 record which is 2 games better than the Raiders with thier 24-72 record. This even includes last year's 0-16 record...


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't wish any ill will on Penn State, I just think that is an awfully weak schedule.

Going undefeated through that schedule doesn't prove much.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> The reason the ACC is so underrated is becomes the teams are all on the same level.


Sounds an awful lot like mediocrity.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Sounds an awful lot like mediocrity.


Not really. They just don't have one team that stands out above the rest. The ACC has gotten a bad rap recently for being a weak conference, but if you look at their wins and losses to out of conference opponents they actually stack up pretty well against the other conferences. And unlike the schools like Penn State (sorry DV, that's a pathetic schedule), the ACC schools aren't afraid to schedule out of conference opponents with some teeth.

The ACC has also been plagued with inconsistent play recently, much of that has been attributed to the lack of experienced quarterbacks the past few seasons. Let's hope that changes now that most of the conferences quarterbacks have a season or two under their belts.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> And unlike the schools like Penn State (sorry DV, that's a pathetic schedule), the ACC schools aren't afraid to schedule out of conference opponents with some teeth.



I don't know if we should pile-on Penn State too much. They just got off a series with Oregon State and have deals set for the next six seasons with Bama, UVa and Rutgers. This year's cupcake schedule seems to be an abberation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I don't know if we should pile-on Penn State too much. They just got off a series with Oregon State and have deals set for the next six seasons with Bama, UVa and Rutgers. This year's cupcake schedule seems to be an abberation.



Playing one decent out of conference game and one decent in conference game all season hardly qualifies as a challenging schedule.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I don't know if we should pile-on Penn State too much. They just got off a series with Oregon State and have deals set for the next six seasons with Bama, UVa and Rutgers. This year's cupcake schedule seems to be an abberation.


You're right, we shouldn't pick on Penn State to much. It's not their fault that the Big Ten Eleven is such a mediocre conference.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Playing one decent out of conference game and one decent in conference game all season hardly qualifies as a challenging schedule.






roadwreck said:


> You're right, we shouldn't pick on Penn State to much. It's not their fault that the Big Ten Eleven is such a mediocre conference.


How many ACC programs have won national championships in the past two decades?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> How many ACC programs have won national championships in the past two decades?


So since 1989? I count 6, but since 3 of those were Miami, who at the time wasn't in the ACC, we don't have to count those if you don't want.

FSU 1993 &amp; 1999

GT 1990

and Miami 1989, 1991 &amp; 2001

How about the Big Ten Eleven?

I count two since 1989. Maybe I missed some.

Michigan 1997

Ohio State 2002

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCAA_Division...80.93present.29


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> So since 1989? I count 6, but since 3 of those were Miami, who at the time wasn't in the ACC, we don't have to count those if you don't want.
> FSU 1993 &amp; 1999
> 
> GT 1990
> ...



So two ACC programs have won national titles in the past two decades - same as the Big11Ten.

And in the past 15 years?

ACC - Florida State

B10 - Ohio State and Michigan


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> So two ACC programs have won national titles in the past two decades - same as the Big11Ten.
> And it past 15 years?
> 
> ACC - Florida State
> ...


Ha! I like how you changed the parameters of your question once you realized the ACC had more championships in your original time frame. Should have doubled checked before you asked the question.

And since we are changing the rules as we go, Miami is an ACC program now, so I'm going to count their championships too.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

by the way, i don't think having one good team (National Champion) in a conference proves that conference is strong or weak. You can have one great team and a bunch of terrible ones and overall I'd say a conference is mediocre. I'm not trying to say the ACC is a football power conference either. They aren't. I was just trying to say they aren't terrible like everyone seems to think there are. They just haven't had that one stand out National Championship contender recently.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> How many ACC programs have won national championships in the past two decades?






ALBin517 said:


> So two ACC programs have won national titles in the past two decades - same as the Big11Ten.






roadwreck said:


> Ha! I like how you changed the parameters of your question once you realized the ACC had more championships in your original time frame.


How did I change the parameters?

But whatever - rather than continue debating I will concede. You have proven that the Big Ten at it's worst might be as bad as the ACC.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> How did I change the parameters?


The second part of your question. The timetable went from 20 years to 15.

to be fair I did misread the question to begin with. You are correct, the in the past two decades only two ACC programs have won National Championships. Never mind that they won more of them then the Big Ten during that time.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 27, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Heard an interesting stat for the lions this morning on the Mike &amp; Mike show on ESPN:
> Since 2003, the Lions are NOT the worst team in football. They have a 26-70 record which is 2 games better than the Raiders with thier 24-72 record. This even includes last year's 0-16 record...



Hey it isn't funny to pick on the mentally unstable (Raiders) the Lions, are supposed to be operated by one of America's Great Families (Ford) what the heck happened?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> The second part of your question. The timetable went from 20 years to 15.
> to be fair I did misread the question to begin with. You are correct, the in the past two decades only two ACC programs have won National Championships. Never mind that they won more of them then the Big Ten during that time.


Honestly, I have nothing against the ACC. I graduated from Florida State. I just wish another team from the ACC would step up and win a national title. It seems lately that the ACC has no national title contenders when the Noles are down.

Also, the ACC gets more shots at the $EC than any of the other BCS conferences. More wins from the ACC in those games would please the rest of the country.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> by the way, i don't think having one good team (National Champion) in a conference proves that conference is strong or weak. You can have one great team and a bunch of terrible ones and overall I'd say a conference is mediocre.


The very definition of the PAC-10...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry, been too busy to respond today but I don't think that the number of programs that have won a national championship in the past 20 years is a great barometer of how good a conference is. Someone who has the time should look at some sort of weighted ranking point system. i.e. if a team in your conference was ranked #1 for one week you get 25 points. If they are ranked #1 for 3 weeks then you get 75 points. If a team is ranked #25 then you get 1 point, etc. Total that up for all the teams in each individual conference for the past 20 years. Whoever has the most points (the SEC without a doubt) wins. Somebody get on that.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Also, the ACC gets more shots at the $EC than any of the other BCS conferences. More wins from the ACC in those games would please the rest of the country.


The ACC was 6-6 vs the SEC last year. Nothing to brag about, but probably not what you would expect from the "mediocre" ACC versus the football juggernaut SEC


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 27, 2009)

Besides, we all know that Miami could have beat OSU in 2002, they just couldn't beat OSU and the refs.

That pass interference call was so bogus, that as someone who had no vested interest in either team, it still sticks out to me.

That 6-6 doesn't tell the whole story. Georgia Tech beat Mississippi State, but also beat Georgia.

Clemson lost to Alabama (a 12 win team), but beat South Carolina (again).

Florida beat FSU and Miami, but Florida beat everybody.

Wake beat Vandy and Ole Miss, both bowl teams. Ole Miss beat Florida and thrashed Texas Tech.

So it's not as though the ACC was beating only the SEC bottom teams.

That being said, I stand by the fact that the $EC (that's cute by the way, we can't help it if we cash in on our greatness) is the best conference, followed by the Big 12, and a toss-up between the PAC-10 and the ACC. The Big Ele...Ten is a distant fifth.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 27, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> The very definition of the PAC-10...


Top to bottom, the PAC-10 may be better than the Big 12 this year.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> sorry, been too busy to respond today but I don't think that the number of programs that have won a national championship in the past 20 years is a great barometer of how good a conference is. Someone who has the time should look at some sort of weighted ranking point system. i.e. if a team in your conference was ranked #1 for one week you get 25 points. If they are ranked #1 for 3 weeks then you get 75 points. If a team is ranked #25 then you get 1 point, etc. Total that up for all the teams in each individual conference for the past 20 years. Whoever has the most points (the SEC without a doubt) wins. Somebody get on that.


I doubt the SEC would win that battle. USC has been top #3 preseason and on for a lot of years. SEC teams usually don't start very high, we just end there.

I'll see what I can do for final AP rankings, but week by week would suck take to long.

Edit: Nevermind, I've decided I don't care enough to do this. I declare the winner the SEC by default. In fact, Mississippi State from 1999 - 2000 is what pushed them to the top. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 27, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Top to bottom, the PAC-10 may be better than the Big 12 this year.


Aside from Texas and on-and-off schools like Oklahoma and Kansas, saying a conference is better than the Big 12 really isn't saying much...


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 27, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Aside from Texas and on-and-off schools like Oklahoma and Kansas, saying a conference is better than the Big 12 really isn't saying much...


The Big 12 has more than Texas. The Big 12 south is as tough as either side of the SEC.

Back to the "Top 25" debate. I took the top 5 schools from the last AP poll of the season since 1993 (why 1993, well, that's were the website I got this from stopped.) Awarding 5 points for 1, 4 for 2, etc, the results are as follows.

In the last 15 years...

SEC 62

Big 12 48

PAC 10 38

Big 10 37

ACC 28

Big East 15

MWC 7

Notre Dame 4

WAC 1

All of the Big East points were by Miami, so if you add that to the ACC, they nestle in right above the PAC10.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 28, 2009)

for years Penn State ranked in the top 10 of toughest schedules year in and year out, and one year (this year) Michigan and Notre Dame aren't as impressive as in the past, and now it's Penn State's fault. Also, Penn State always schedules tough out of conference teams like Miami, Alabama, etc. but this year is the in between year.

I hope the Nittany Lions run the table, and then I have to hear everyone bitch about them being in there. It will make my year.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I hope the Nittany Lions run the table



The only running they'll be doing is in the dust of Terrelle Pryor :sharkattack:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ We'll see.

He's a double bum, we was committed to WVU then backed out, and now plays for the Buckeyes. I never want to see anyone get a broken leg, but...... ... I wouldn't be too bothered if it were him.

Double Bum.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 28, 2009)

Basically a week away, yeah!

I got my season tickets in the mail this week. Very Nice.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 29, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I know that that had to hurt to write that. I thought that you would probably win it last year, but it is still tough to write that about your rival. We do get the Nubs at home as well. However we still have the brutal side of the south with OU at home and UT and TT on the road. If we take one of those and take care of business in the north, we should be in. If we somehow manage to go 2 out of 3, I would consider us a lock. (I don't expect to get 2 out of 3 though.) You never know what to expect though, I wouldn't see it as in-feasible for any team in the north other than KSU and ISU to win. I'm just so happy that the doldrums of summer sports are nearly over!


FLJhawk -

This one's for you...


----------



## Amicus (Aug 30, 2009)

The previous post reminded me that the Arch Rivalry is still the best game in the first weekend of college football. While most big schools schedule cupcakes so that they can win 70-0, Illinois and Missouri give us a game worth watching.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the matchup between Okie St and Georgia will be the highlight of the weekend. Not to down my team, but that one will be something.

Just a few more days of waiting... Bah.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 1, 2009)

And Alabama and VA Tech...

When he posted that about Illinois and Missouri, I thought to myself "I can think of roughly three games I'm more interested in than that one".

Maybe it's just these two (Ala/VATech, GA/OKState)


----------



## Amicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Fine, maybe there are a few other games worth watching. I'll admit I was half in the bag when I posted that. I was merely getting excited over the start of college football. Anyone know where the College Gameday crew will be setting up? Do they still do that?


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 2, 2009)

HOTlanta for the VA Tech/Alabama game.

College Gameday comes on a little over 3 days. 9:00 AM Central


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 2, 2009)

How sad is it that I am eagerly anticipating the NC State vs. S. Carolina game tomorrow? I am so desperate for the college football season to start that I am getting excited by that game? What's wrong with me? :tardbang:


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm also excited. Go Pack!

RW, you going to the Clemson-GT game on the 10th?


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2009)

The one good thing about going back to CT: I will get to see College Football in all it's glory on a Pioneer Elite Plasma.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 2, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> RW, you going to the Clemson-GT game on the 10th?


Yes, I'll be there (or at least I plan to be there). I'm trying to debate whether or not to take the next day off work. I'm sure I'll be mostly useless that day, but I'd rather be mostly useless in the office then burning a vacation day just to sleep in.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> How sad is it that I am eagerly anticipating the NC State vs. S. Carolina game tomorrow? I am so desperate for the college football season to start that I am getting excited by that game? What's wrong with me? :tardbang:


Guess I should pay attention more, forgot that there are Thursday night games starting first week of the season...

Sadly, I'll be out with friends, so I'll have to survive without seeing this one.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

This is awesome.

http://www.sportsinferno.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49894


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 3, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> And Alabama and VA Tech...
> When he posted that about Illinois and Missouri, I thought to myself "I can think of roughly three games I'm more interested in than that one".
> 
> Maybe it's just these two (Ala/VATech, GA/OKState)



I'm looking forward to ALL the games. Here in Michigan, you wouldn't even know there are games this weekend. All the college sports coverage is about Rodriguez. "Here he is denying...here he is crying..."


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 5, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooo!

I figured we'd be able to hang with Illinois... but, a dismantling? No way.

Zook better figure something out, or they won't be bowling again this year, they really struggled today.

Glad to see our guys play OK. Offensive line looked a little weak and Defensive line didn't get pressure all day... That was supposed to be our strength this year, and on both sides, I'd say those boys are going to get a good ass chewin and film time to see how they didn't quite play up to snuff.

The BXII is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe this belongs in the Random Thoughts thread, but I am sitting here watching the VT vs. Alabaman game in High Definition on my TV and it is AWESOME!

Rewind a few steps. I have owned this TV for a long long time. 5 years at least now. It was sold as an "Enhanced" definition TV, but all it needed to become a true high definition TV was a hack into the software and make a few setting adjustments. I am way to cheap to pay for high definition programming and since it was never sold as a high definition television it doesn't have an HD tuner. Long story short, this television has never been hooked up to a high definition source, until now. I just signed up for Dish network, and I'm still to cheap to sign up for high definition programming, but Dish gives you the ability to hook up an over the air antenna to their HD DVR. Bingo! High definition for my old old CRT television for FREE! :woot:


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 6, 2009)

We don't have quite that nice of a setup for our TV. Went out with some friends to a local sportsbar, where they had probably 50 x 42" Plasma TV's all over the room. Couldn't turn your head 2deg without seeing the game.

PS - Fight Tigers Fight for 'Ol Mizzou!



Edit - Wonder how long Bradford will be out...


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 10, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> The BXII is looking pretty good so far.



You must have typed this just before the Sooners played.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, that ultimately shot Big Game Bob's chance at the NC game... I guess there's still a chance, but I think the Horns will put it to them again this year, and potentially OSU which is looking pretty strong.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on Tigers. Hopefully they're going to turn this thing around in the second half.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

so what happened, I turned to the GT / Clemson game and its 21-0 Tech early, so I start doing stuff around the house and then I see Tech had to hang on to win? Did Clemson kick on the afterburners in the 2nd half or did Tech have some turnovers?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 11, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> so what happened, I turned to the GT / Clemson game and its 21-0 Tech early, so I start doing stuff around the house and then I see Tech had to hang on to win? Did Clemson kick on the afterburners in the 2nd half or did Tech have some turnovers?


In typical Tech fashion, we can never make anything easy. It would have been nice to route the Tigers. I could have left the game early, traffic leaving campus wouldn't have been bad, I would have gotten home before 1am and I wouldn't be hoarse this morning.

On the bright side, under Gailey I have no doubt we would have lost this game.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 11, 2009)

If it wasn't for a bullshit holding call at the end of the game we would have won. Even the ESPN guys agreed it was bullshit. Those refs could have f*@(ed up a wet dream.

On the bright side I thought Clemson showed some heart in that game. Clemson under Tommy Bowden could/would not have made that come back. They adjusted well in the second half. I'm pretty happy with the performance considering we were playing the #15 ranked team in the country, we have a new coach and a red shirt freshman as a QB.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Those refs could have f*@(ed up a wet dream.


I see you are familiar with ACC officiating crews then. Don't worry, it won't be the last terrible call they make (nor was it the first).


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree the call was BS, but if we didn't get flat out-coached in the first quarter and give up two easy special team touchdowns, then the bad call would have been irrelavent.

I do agree it was nice to see positive adjustments at halftime for a change.

RW, if you guys could do us a favor and beat FSU this year, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 11, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I see you are familiar with ACC officiating crews then. Don't worry, it won't be the last terrible call they make (nor was it the first).



They made a similar bullshit holding call on Tech about 3 plays after, obviously to "reciprocate". Only difference was the holding call on Tech was on a 2 yard gain, not a 45 yard gain.

And they did the same shit last year when we played Tech. Bullshit holding calls at the end of the game. I'd love to give the officiating crew good swift kicks in the nuts.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> They made a similar bullshit holding call on Tech about 3 plays after, obviously to "reciprocate". Only difference was the holding call on Tech was on a 2 yard gain, not a 45 yard gain.


Tech's been on the wrong side of plenty of those game changing bad calls. I empathize with Clemson, it sucks to have a game snatched away by the officials, but like chaos mentioned, had Clemson not given up several big plays on special teams early in the game the bad late call would be irrelevant.

There were bad calls on Tech last night too. The late hit out of bounds early in the game was total horse shit. That helped extend a Clemson drive although I can't remember if it resulted in Clemson scoring points. I'll need to go back and see the replay (God bless DVR's).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2009)

Time to see if my lowly Buffaloes can pick themselves up and beat Toledo tonight.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 11, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Time to see if my lowly Buffaloes can pick themselves up and beat Toledo tonight.


Sorry FL... they are just flat out horrible. Toledo is making it look too easy. Dang. I was hoping they were going to be better and that the CSU game was a fluke.

Wow.


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 13, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Sorry FL... they are just flat out horrible. Toledo is making it look too easy. Dang. I was hoping they were going to be better and that the CSU game was a fluke.
> Wow.



Is "Ten Wins, No Excuses." done after this year? Probably feeling that seat get pretty warm.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, my college football season is done.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 14, 2009)

GO BRONCOS!!! Quality team if I ever saw one. Nothing beats a 80+ yard tipped pass/run with 0:30 on the clock to bail themselves out of a late defensive mistake.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2009)

Cutler, why did Chicago want him so bad?


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2009)

How about the awesomeness that was Matt Stafford in Detroit?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 14, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Sorry FL... they are just flat out horrible. Toledo is making it look too easy. Dang. I was hoping they were going to be better and that the CSU game was a fluke.
> Wow.


Yeah, that was, to quote Shaq, "horri-awful." I'll still watch/listen, b/c I epect a change at QB, and want to see what Hansen has this year. But a lot of talk in Buff Country is about Coach Hawkins needing to go. I was a supporter of playing Cody Hawkins at QB for a while, but the nepotism needs to stop. It's hard to get quality recruits when the image of daddy's son getting preferential treatment is out there.



Dexman1349 said:


> GO BRONCOS!!! Quality team if I ever saw one. Nothing beats a 80+ yard tipped pass/run with 0:30 on the clock to bail themselves out of a late defensive mistake.


The sad part about that is that it counts as a completion for Orton. Total luck that we won that. This past week (Cincinnati) and this week (Cleveland) are our best chances for wins this year.


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Cutler, why did Chicago want him so bad?


As I Bears fan I fully support the trade. One game is obviously too early to tell how things will turn out, but even if Cutler just absolutely flops, I would still support the trade.

It seemed that Cutler and the receivers were not on the same page. Not sure who's fault it was, but that should be some that is easily correctable.


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 14, 2009)

If the stupid bears would have just won I'd have taken $40 in my office pool. Oh well. At least my Chefs gave Baltimore more of a game than I would have expected.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 14, 2009)

The Mizzou game was *pucker*ific. Collective sigh of relief after the game was over.

Hoping these jitters / fumbles go away by BXII play.

Going to take all the kiddos to this week's game. Ought to be a fun time. I'm sure they'll last about until kickoff and then want to go home. My oldest doesn't like loud noises (football game not real enjoyable for her), my middle has an attention span of a knat, and my youngest is 1 year old, and won't want to sit on anyone's lap, and therefore will be wanting to walk up and down the stadium steps.

Yep, I think if we go, watch the cheerleaders and band come out, eat some popcorn and hot dogs... I'll be lucky to see a single play - as everyone will lose interest pretty fast.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 14, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Cutler, why did Chicago want him so bad?


It looked like they traded half the team to get him. :true:


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 14, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> The Mizzou game was *pucker*ific. Collective sigh of relief after the game was over.
> Hoping these jitters / fumbles go away by BXII play.
> 
> Going to take all the kiddos to this week's game. Ought to be a fun time. I'm sure they'll last about until kickoff and then want to go home. My oldest doesn't like loud noises (football game not real enjoyable for her), my middle has an attention span of a knat, and my youngest is 1 year old, and won't want to sit on anyone's lap, and therefore will be wanting to walk up and down the stadium steps.
> ...


It's a vicious circle I'm sure. You take the kids, they want to leave. You don't take the family they are probably mad at you for going without them.

On a completely different note, I just thought I'd announce that apparently in my upcoming wedding I will now have a cousin in-law who is a UCLA cheerleader. Just met her over the weekend. Definitely fits the mold out there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2009)

Dammit I want it to be 7 o'clock so MNF comes on!

Cutler looked dreadful. What'd he throw, 3 picks? GB dropped a couple more possible INTs too. I was surprised given how good he looked in a rough environment at Denver a couple weeks back.

That Sanchez guy looks like a cool customer. He hit every third down it seemed, and the Jets defensive looked tougher and more physical than last year. Conversely, Rex Ryan has big jiggly man-boobs that flap around when he gets agitated on the sideline. This team worries me in the division if they can keep this up.

That Stokely catch was wacky. Its about time the Broncos had something go right for them. And why does that stuff always happen to the Bengals!

I'm hoping the Pats go early 2007 style on Buffalo and have it like 30-3 at halftime. I missed that last year, it will be nice to see their offense back at full strength. The major turnover on 'D' worries me a bit. Though they'll probably get a top 5 pick out of the Seymour deal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 14, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> On a completely different note, I just thought I'd announce that apparently in my upcoming wedding I will now have a cousin in-law who is a UCLA cheerleader. Just met her over the weekend. Definitely fits the mold out there.


Is it too late to "trade up"?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Dammit I want it to be 7 o'clock so MNF comes on!
> Cutler looked dreadful. What'd he throw, 3 picks? GB dropped a couple more possible INTs too. I was surprised given how good he looked in a rough environment at Denver a couple weeks back.


He had 3 in the first half, 4 total. The 4th one locked in their loss on their last drive of the 4th quarter.



VTEnviro said:


> That Stokely catch was wacky. Its about time the Broncos had something go right for them. And why does that stuff always happen to the Bengals!


It happens to be Bengals because they are the Bengals. It's just a force of nature and something that cannot be changed...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2009)

Everyone here is making fun of the woman here who left with 5 minutes to go in the Pats-Bills game last night!

HA HA!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2009)

Why did she get stuck in traffic anyway? I left just before that and sailed home.

j/k......I did go to the game and had them dead and buried. I went up to hit the men's room after the first couple of plays of that drive figuring it would go nowhere or at best a FG. Returned to find them up 6 additional points. Then the miracles started happening. I'm glad they won, but IMHO they did not deserve it and they looked like crap. However, 1-0 beats the heck out of 0-1.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2009)

^Moral of the story, pee on the guy in front of you.

They had that game won on paper, better time of posession, more offensive yards, etc. but they just couldn't convert on 3rd and 4th downs, whereas Buffalo always seemed to find a way to get the big yards.

And what was with those ticky tack roughing the passer/kicker calls! I wanted to high five my wife after they scored but was afraid I be flagged for 15 yards.

The timing plays, especially the quick screen plays to Welker that were generally good for 8-10 yards, were off. They need to work on that.

Wanna go in on a fruit basket and send to the return guy on Buffalo who coughed it up?

I was diggin' the old school unis.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Cutler looked dreadful. What'd he throw, 3 picks? GB dropped a couple more possible INTs too. I was surprised given how good he looked in a rough environment at Denver a couple weeks back.


tell me about it. 3 just in the first half then another at the end of the game. Geeze...he must be color blind. Not a good start if he wants to win over the chicago fans...playing a little too much like Rexy. Although his pairing with devin hester looks promising. Hester can run but can't catch a pass and cutler is good at throwing the ball into the hands of the receiver...of either team is appears from Sunday night.

Hopefully it was just opening game jitters and he can show us it was worth everything they gave up to get him.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Dear NFL,

Please ban throwbacks jerseys, my god they are awful!

Thanks

RG


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2009)

^Blasphemy!

The Bills looks like CFL rejects most of the time.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 15, 2009)

Def all the wrong teams in the NFC north won. . .and i got like 4 out of 20 right in my pool for week 1 (thats like F'n Colorado bad!)

anyways this pretty much sums up all the obnoxious fan bases. . . http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/pgStory?conte...p;photo=8544810



Road Guy said:


> Dear NFL,
> 
> Please ban throwbacks jerseys, my god they are awful!
> 
> ...


What?! I REALLY wanna see the 'angry parakeet' throwbacks the Eagles wore last year again


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

its painful to watch, the Patriots looked like the 80's Broncos when I turned em on Monday


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 16, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Dear NFL,
> 
> Please ban throwbacks jerseys, my god they are awful!
> 
> ...



The only throwbacks that I dislike are the ones that I remember being worn. Like when the Pats recently wore those Eason / Fryar throwbacks from the mid 1980s - it made me feel so old. I was thinking, "Throwbacks should really be at least 25 years old." Then I thought for a minute and realized they were. Ouch ld-025:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, they were discussing that on the Mike &amp; Mike show yesterday. The part that made it funny was hearing Merril Hodge recounting stories of wearing the PJ's and owning the bedding sets with the "original" logos from 25-30 years ago...


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 18, 2009)

Crap, I think Miami has a team.

Now all of the football message boards are getting filled with arrogant people who are uber obnoxious.

Bah.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry but what was with the Seahawks neon-green dinner mint jerseys yesterday...holy cow those were as loud as the stadium itself.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2009)

^Those things were sweet! I've always loved lime green. They were just busting out an alternate jersey I guess.


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2009)

Two things this weekend proved:

1) The BCS is horrible.

2) My Jets don't suck as bad as I was anticipating.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

You know, I wasn't expecting a repeat of last year, buy my Panthers are killing me! If history is any indication, they'll be back in the playoffs next year, after a crappy year this year. I'm glad I've mellowed a little when watching the games since having mini-ble. Now it's like: Oh, Delhomme threw another interception. Great! Now I can go change his diaper.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Oh, Delhomme threw another interception. Great! Now I can go change his diaper.


Jake Delhomme wears a diaper?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Jake Delhomme wears a diaper?


Yep, and everytime he throws an int he pisses himself!

I hate it when I don't proofread my posts! :smileyballs:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Yep, and everytime he throws an int he pisses himself!
> I hate it when I don't proofread my posts! :smileyballs:


I kinda like it...leaves you wide open for snarky comments.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2009)

It's an odd numbered year. Chad Pennington's shoulder blew out right on schedule.


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> It's an odd numbered year. Chad Pennington's shoulder blew out right on schedule.



He may as well hang it up. Nobody's coming back from three shoulder surgeries.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, but in even numbered years, he wins comeback player of the year.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2009)

Well,

between WVU, Penn State, and the STEELERS, I can't buy an F'in win.

This sux.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Well,
> between WVU, Penn State, and the STEELERS, I can't buy an F'in win.
> 
> This sux.



At least now that Pennington is out, Pat White will get some more playing time!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 29, 2009)

What about the JETS and Mark Sanchez. So much for a fluke. But I am sure that the loyals are waiting for the hot air to come out the baloon.


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> What about the JETS and Mark Sanchez. So much for a fluke. But I am sure that the loyals are waiting for the hot air to come out the baloon.



Don't jinx us!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Well,
> between WVU, Penn State, and the STEELERS, I can't buy an F'in win.
> 
> This sux.


Well, I'm a Louisville and Titans fan...collectively they have 1 win...over Indiana State. At least my back-up college team is Alabama, but they showed signs of brilliance before pissing it away last season too.


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 29, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> At least now that Pennington is out, Pat White will get some more playing time!



Only if Henne sucks it up out there... I'm hoping he will pull a Brady and make the most out an unfortunate injury...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> It's an odd numbered year. Chad Pennington's shoulder blew out right on schedule.


The three most-dreaded words in sports: Dr. James Andrews.



DVINNY said:


> Well,
> between WVU, Penn State, and the STEELERS, I can't buy an F'in win.
> 
> This sux.


Don't sell :wv: short. They play my lowly CU Buffaloes on Thursday.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Well,
> between WVU, Penn State, and the STEELERS, I can't buy an F'in win.
> 
> This sux.



Penn State at Illinois will be interesting this weekend. Either the Illini will be 1-3 or PSU will start 0-2 in conference play.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 29, 2009)

How about them LIONS!?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Don't sell :wv: short. They play my lowly CU Buffaloes on Thursday.


:wv: will shine. I have a feelin'.

Fact is, they put up over 500 yards of offense on Auburn, and beat them in absolutely every statistic, including TURNOVERS. With 6 of them, you can't win. Plain and simple.



ALBin517 said:


> Penn State at Illinois will be interesting this weekend. Either the Illini will be 1-3 or PSU will start 0-2 in conference play.


I have a feeling Penn State will bounce back, but after watching them in person last week, I said that I didn't feel good about them.  oh well.

Penn State will be a top 25 team most of the year, but that's probably about it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 30, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I have a feeling Penn State will bounce back, but after watching them in person last week, I said that I didn't feel good about them.  oh well.Penn State will be a top 25 team most of the year, but that's probably about it.



I think Iowa has as good a team as anybody to steal the B10 from Ohio State.

But the Hawkeyes would have to earn it with their road schedule - PSU, Wisconsin, Michigan State (at night) and Ohio State.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone else just wanna see Michigan lose? lol

: :wv: :


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else just wanna see Michigan lose? lol
> : :wv: :


yep


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 30, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else just wanna see Michigan lose? lol
> :: :wv: ::



Yes I do.

I like MSU's chances this weekend. They are desperate and it's the first game for Michigan's true freshman QB / messiah.


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else just wanna see Michigan lose? lol
> :: :wv: ::



Nope -- looking forward to having my team back on track. At the beginning of the season I was semi wishing for a 7-5 season so they could go to the Alamo Bowl and I could go to the game... but now I'm hoping for a little better season. Maybe finally get some revenge against Tressel.

In any event we can't lose to Sparty!

Go Blue!


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 30, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Maybe finally get some revenge against Tressel.In any event we can't lose to Sparty!
> 
> Go Blue!



Looking past the Spartans like a loss in inconceivable "in any event" is part of what makes it so easy to dislike Michigan.

Notice that the post references neither "MSU" nor "Michigan State." It always has to be "Sparty" - which they use as derogatory term.


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Looking past the Spartans like a loss in inconceivable "in any event" is part of what makes it so easy to dislike Michigan.
> Notice that the post references neither "MSU" nor "Michigan State." It always has to be "Sparty" - which they use as derogatory term.


I have no problem with that -- I love being thought of as a snobby UM alum....especially by my friends who went to State.

Would you prefer I say "in any event, we can't lose to Little Brother?" 

just good natured ribbing during rivalry week...I don't hate Sparty nearly as much as I hate the Bukeyes or ND.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 30, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I have no problem with that -- I love being thought of as a snobby UM alum....especially by my friends who went to State.Would you prefer I say "in any event, we can't lose to Little Brother?"
> 
> just good natured ribbing during rivalry week...I don't hate Sparty nearly as much as I hate the Bukeyes or ND.



The redundancy of the phrase “snobby UM alum” is immeasurable.

But at least you are an alumnus. Most of the Michigan "fans" that I know brag about the academics of UM, despite their biggest investment in the university being the blue and yellow sweatpants they bought at Wal-Mart.

And I don’t mind the “Little Brother” moniker at all. It is actually fitting, considering UM has historically behaved as the “Big Sister” by tattling whenever MSU does anything. :true:


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> The redundancy of the phrase “snobby UM alum” is immeasurable.
> But at least you are an alumnus. Most of the Michigan "fans" that I know brag about the academics of UM, despite their biggest investment in the university being the blue and yellow sweatpants they bought at Wal-Mart.
> 
> And I don’t mind the “Little Brother” moniker at all. It is actually fitting, considering UM has historically behaved as the “Big Sister” by tattling whenever MSU does anything. :true:


Touche!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2009)

well, at least MSU hasn't stolen all the coaches away

:wv:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> But at least you are an alumnus. Most of the Michigan "fans" that I know brag about the academics of UM, despite their biggest investment in the university being the blue and yellow sweatpants they bought at Wal-Mart.


I would wager that University of Kentucky fans are far worse at this statistic than UM fans.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> The redundancy of the phrase “snobby UM alum” is immeasurable.
> But at least you are an alumnus. Most of the Michigan "fans" that I know brag about the academics of UM, despite their biggest investment in the university being the blue and yellow sweatpants they bought at Wal-Mart.
> 
> And I don’t mind the “Little Brother” moniker at all. It is actually fitting, considering UM has historically behaved as the “Big Sister” by tattling whenever MSU does anything. :true:



Good Game to Sparty by the way. UM looked horrible for the majority of the game but at least made it respectable in the last few minutes of the game. T-Force is not quite ready for Prime Time!


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 6, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Good Game to Sparty by the way. UM looked horrible for the majority of the game but at least made it respectable in the last few minutes of the game. T-Force is not quite ready for Prime Time!


MSU played pretty well for about 50 minutes, then got really tight. Michigan was ready to cut loose and take advantage.

Neither team tackled well. They'll each have to fix that to win more B10 games.

Forcier played about the same in crunch time as he had in other games. But this time he made a mistake and got caught on it. It's easier to forget mistakes after a victory.

I'll be interested to see how UM responds on Saturday night. A bunch of us are going to Champaign for the MSU/Illinois game. That game starts at noon so we'll have plenty of time to get in front of TVs for the Iowa game at 8pm.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I'll be interested to see how UM responds on Saturday night. A bunch of us are going to Champaign for the MSU/Illinois game. That game starts at noon so we'll have plenty of time to get in front of TVs for the Iowa game at 8pm.


if you like gyros, there is an awesome place about a block from the almamater on green st call Zorbas. They sell both the traditional gyros and they also do a chicken gyros. so yummy, one of the places I miss.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 6, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> if you like gyros, there is an awesome place about a block from the almamater on green st call Zorbas. They sell both the traditional gyros and they also do a chicken gyros. so yummy, one of the places I miss.


Thanks for the advice.

Green Street seems to also be the place for refreshments.

We'll probably want to hang around for awhile and watch the 3:30 games, if State plays well.

By the way, we got screwed on hotel rooms in Urbana. Historic Lincoln Inn was supposed to remodel this spring. Instead, they never reopened and were foreclosed. So the reservations we made in December are now useless. And it's homecoming, so everything is booked. We ended up getting rooms out in Rantoul...which is cheaper but that's quite a cab ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

No Ga Tech Chatter today? That was a pretty big win for the jackets......


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 20, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> No Ga Tech Chatter today? That was a pretty big win for the jackets......


Yes, it was a big win, but we go to Virginia this weekend. Tech hasn't won there since the national championship season in 1990. I fully expect us to fall flat on our face this weekend. :\


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> if you like gyros, there is an awesome place about a block from the almamater on green st call Zorbas. They sell both the traditional gyros and they also do a chicken gyros. so yummy, one of the places I miss.



FYI-

We went looking for burgers and refreshments at Legend's. Before we found it, we stumbled onto Firehaus. They had some good options - a bit pricey though.

After the game, we found Legend's but there was a line out the door. About a block further was Murphy's. It was pretty crowded but no wait. After a couple hours there - playing pool and watching OSU/Wisconsin, we went back to Legend's and got right in.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

the last time GT beat a top 5 ranked team was 1962, they beat Alabama.. guess who the QB was for Alabama?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Joe Nameth


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> the last time GT beat a top 5 ranked team was 1962, they beat Alabama.. guess who the QB was for Alabama?.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Well I know that's not completely accurate b/c I remember beating #3 ranked Miami in 2005

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?confId...ameId=253232390

And Georgia Tech beat #1 Virginia in 1990 and went on to win a National Championship that year.

Both of those games were on the road however, I do remember hearing someone saying that it has been a long time since GT has beaten a top 5 team at home. Maybe that's what you are thinking of.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

thats right,. at home.. i usually dont listen to stupid stats on the radio, but thought the Joe Nameth connection was interesting...


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 21, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Yes, it was a big win, but we go to Virginia this weekend. Tech hasn't won there since the national championship season in 1990. I fully expect us to fall flat on our face this weekend. :\


So RW, are you a Clemson fan this weekend? You really need Miami to take another loss.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> So RW, are you a Clemson fan this weekend? You really need Miami to take another loss.


Yes I'm a Clemson Fan this weekend. It would be a big help if Miami would lose, but Tech still needs to win out to stand much hope of going to the ACCCG. I am not convinced Tech won't find a way to F that up even though on paper their in conference schedule from here out shouldn't pose much of a problem. Georgia Tech has a nasty habit of losing to Virginia at Virginia. We haven't beaten them on the road since 1990 when they were ranked #1. Even though they have been terrible we always find a way to lose to them. They lost to William &amp; Mary for fuck sake, but I'm still nervous about this game.

There is another way Tech can make it to the ACC Championship Game without Miami losing. It's kind of like the Texas, Oklahoma, Texes Tech situation last year. We have a similar situation right now in the ACC. Georgia Tech, Miami &amp; Virginia Tech all have one conference loss against one another, if all three teams win their remaining conference games we will have a three way tie and have to go to tie breakers. Miami has the head-to-head tiebreaker over GT, but VT has the tiebreaker over Miami and we have the tiebreaker over VT. My understanding is the next tiebreaker is the dreaded BCS standings. Miami is ahead of Tech there right now, and there isn't much hope of Tech getting ahead of Miami unless Miami loses, *but* the ACC doesn't purely go by BCS standings. If the top two teams in this situation are within 5 positions of each other in the BCS standings then they flip a coin to see who goes to the championship game. So there is still a chance, albeit a small one, of Tech going to the ACCCG even if Miami doesn't lose.

That being said I'm much rather take the easy route and have Miami lose.

Also Miami, VT and GT aren't tied for the lead in the ACC Coastal, Virgina is in sole possession of first place right now being 2-0 in the ACC. It's unlikely that they will remain undefeated, but for now Virginia is the team to beat.

On a side note. I hate Virginia. They are the worst possible thing that can happen to the ACC. They always look terrible in out of conference games and lose against terrible opponents (William &amp; Mary this season) but then somehow they seem to find a way to win in the ACC making the whole conference look terrible.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> On a side note. I hate Virginia. They are the worst possible thing that can happen to the ACC. They always look terrible in out of conference games and lose against terrible opponents (William &amp; Mary this season) but then somehow they seem to find a way to win in the ACC making the whole conference look terrible.


I don't know about that. When it comes to football, North Carolina and Duke are pretty hard to beat in a race to be the most pathetic. But I guess they do contribute to the conference as a whole since the pretty much dominate basketball season. Virginia is pretty bad at both sports, but not the worst in either.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't know about that. When it comes to football, North Carolina and Duke are pretty hard to beat in a race to be the most pathetic. But I guess they do contribute to the conference as a whole since the pretty much dominate basketball season. Virginia is pretty bad at both sports, but not the worst in either.


but at least UNC and Duke have the common decency to roll over during conference play. Yes, they are awful football programs (although every year UNC shows promise and then falls short) but both get beaten pretty handily by in conference opponents. Virginia doesn't do this. Somehow they find a way to lose to out of conference opponents they have no business losing to. They routinely get trounced in there early out of conference games in August and September, then when we get into conference play they start beating decent teams. They do this every year (and they appear to be doing it again this year).


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 21, 2009)

I think Clemson has a chance on Saturday if they play like they did this past weekend against Wake. I'm really hoping there was a change of heart in this team and they have some confidence now. I know everyone will say I'm crazy and I know Clemson is wildly inconsistent but there is a lot of talent on that team. Our losses, excluding the pathetic performance at Maryland, were to top 15 teams and were very close.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think Clemson has a chance on Saturday if they play like they did this past weekend against Wake. I'm really hoping there was a change of heart in this team and they have some confidence now. I know everyone will say I'm crazy and I know Clemson is wildly inconsistent but there is a lot of talent on that team. Our losses, excluding the pathetic performance at Maryland, were to top 15 teams and were very close.


I thought they were going to beat Georgia Tech a few weeks ago. 

Interesting stat, Virgina is 10-1 in the month of October over the last 3 seasons. I really hope GT can make their that record drop to 10-2 this weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, RW, don't forget that the 1990 national championship you keep mentioning was shared.

-Signed,

Alum of the other half of the 1990-national championship teams


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hey, RW, don't forget that the 1990 national championship you keep mentioning was shared.
> -Signed,
> 
> Alum of the other half of the 1990-national championship teams


you mean that other team that got 5 downs? Your half doesn't count.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

I am not a huge Florida fan and I cant recall who they were playing this past week they were such a lesser team, but I watched a Defensive End try and hit Tim Tebow from the front, Tebow gave the DE a stiff arm and was able to get the throw off, it wasn’t completed but it was thrown and the DE ended up on his rear,, In any college level game a DE should never be in a situation where a QB can stiff arm them and put them on their ass… but it was fun to watch..


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 9, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I am not a huge Florida fan and I cant recall who they were playing this past week they were *such a lesser team*...


Georgia?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm really hoping the other shoe doesn't drop this year for Clemson. I've been waiting and waiting for it to happen but they seem to be a different team since the loss to Maryland, which still makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit.

Now we have to beat NC State and Virginia and we get to go to our first ACC Championship game, with a 99% chance of playing Georgia Tech again.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that Alabama &amp; Florida have been established on a collision course, I wonder what the horrendous SEC officiating that seems to accompany these two teams will do? Suddenly be good? they couldn't get much worse...


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 10, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Now that Alabama &amp; Florida have been established on a collision course, I wonder what the horrendous SEC officiating that seems to accompany these two teams will do? Suddenly be good? they couldn't get much worse...


SEC officiating has had some World Wrestling Federation flavor this season. I'm waiting for Saban or Urb to hit somebody with a folding chair and the officials to pretend they didn't see it. :15:


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah the horrible officiating seems almost uniformly in Alabama's or Florida's favor. . .like the 'fix' is in to ensure those two teams meet at SEC championship both being undefeated, with one surely reaching BCS championship undefeated.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 14, 2009)

Alabama did not even need any officials tonight. Roll Tide!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2009)

They ^^^^^ Should be #1 easily.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting that Florida remained #1 and Alabama moved into #2 knocking Texas to #3.

While I am a Gator fan - I really think the lackluster play for the most part doesn't really make for a #1 ranked team. I really think Alabama or Texas deserves top honors at this point.

Having said that ... I say ... bring on the SEC Championship!!!

JR

P.S. - Dvinny, at least you have Pitt still performing pretty decently!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2009)

Being a Penn State and WVU fan, I have to hate Pitt from both sides. Pitt = vomit.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2009)

Somehow, my Buckeyes managed to win the Big 10 again and climb back into the top 10 in the polls. Thank God.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

Attention Clemson fans (and Georgia Tech fans, but I think I'm the only one)!!!

One of our teams is going to get hosed in the bowl selection process this year

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writ...ions/index.html

The Gator Bowl wants an FSU match up vs West Virginia. They are seemingly doing everything in their power to make this happen, despite FSU barely being bowl eligible. The ACC has a rule whereby a bowl should not be able to select a team with a worse conference record over a team with more than one game lead in the conference standings, i.e. FSU, with their 4-4 conference record could be selected before Boston College and Miami (each with a conferance record of 5-3) but they should not be allowed to leapfrog ahead of GT (7-1), Clemson (6-2) and VT (6-2).

However, our conferance is a joke and our commissioner, John Swofford, is a little girl. The Gator bowl is contending that they only have to select the ACC CG loser once every four years, so, if the Peach Chick-fil-a bowl selects VT, as they are expected to do, the loser of the ACC CG will drop down to some lower tier bowl. This is such crap. I don't want to see a 6-6 FSU team get destroyed by :::: :wv: ::::. I understand the intrigue to that matchup, but I can't believe the ACC would allow more deserving schools to get passed over so that a terrible team can be dismantled on national television on new years day. THERE'S A REASON THEY ARE GETTING RID OF BOBBY!!!!

The ACC sucks. I want GT back in the SEC. We can make a swap with Vanderbilt. Deal?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 2, 2009)

As a Clemson fan I'm getting really tired of the ACC as well. For a while I thought the pendulum would swing back to where the SEC isn't the all powerful conference all the time but with $2.2 billion of ESPN money, they may be permanently in the driver's seat. Swofford need to be beating the bushes to get the conference back in shape as far as football goes and then negotiate some big money deal with the networks. I wish we would bail on the ACC and replace South Carolina in the SEC. I'm tired of listening to all the bullshit about how UGA and South Carolina should be playing for the ACC Championship.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

^- UGA would probably win


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 2, 2009)

Never mind the fact that we've beaten South Carolina 7 out of the last 10 times, they're printing fucking t-shirts to comemmorate their big victory over the lowly ACC team.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> ^- UGA would probably win


unlikely


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't want to see :wv: play FSU either. I'm glad that Jimbo (from my hometown) is getting the job, but it's not a good matchup.

I wish that :wv: would have stole Jimbo to come home and coach the Mounties. Either that, or get Nick Saban to come home and coach..... think that'll happen ? :/


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad we're going bowling this year, but we're going to get screwed by the bowl committees yet again.

3 teams in the BXII with worse overall records will probably get picked above us, including:

OU (no brainer)

A&amp;M (heavy travelling team - means more money for the towns)

ISU (that's the Iowa State 6-6 team that finished with a worse overall and worse conference record than us)

I hate bowls - bring on playoffs.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 3, 2009)

Man I am so distracted I doubt any work will be done today.

I know all you East Coasters don't know, but today is the Oregon-Oregon State game winner = Rose Bowl. Needless to say I am a little distracted.

Be sure to root on the Engineering School (Oregon State) if you happen to catch the game tonite. Kickoff is 6 pm Pacific.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Kickoff is 6 pm Pacific.


so like that's what? 3am Eastern?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Man I am so distracted I doubt any work will be done today.
> I know all you East Coasters don't know, but today is the Oregon-Oregon State game winner = Rose Bowl. Needless to say I am a little distracted.
> 
> Be sure to root on the Engineering School (Oregon State) if you happen to catch the game tonite. Kickoff is 6 pm Pacific.


its either this (i picked O State in my pool!) or Jets vs. Bills uke:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> D. Kephart said:
> 
> 
> > Kickoff is 6 pm Pacific.
> ...


close 9 pm. The game will probably end at 12 though. East coasters get screwed on sporting event timing. Especially during the week nights.

We have it great here. I can wake up at 9 am on Saturday watch football all the way until 10 pm or so.

Life is good.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> East coasters get screwed on sporting event timing. Especially during the week nights.
> We have it great here. I can wake up at 9 am on Saturday watch football all the way until 10 pm or so.
> 
> Life is good.


Except when college game day visits, and you guys have to be out there at 7am. Nobody on the east cost watches Pac-10 football anyway, haven't you ever heard of the east coast bias?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I have heard of it and trust me it exists, just not to the extent the Journalists here on the West Coast believe.

If Toby Gerhart played in the ACC, SEC, or Big 10/12, he wouldn't be discussing if he wins the Heisman, but who else will also be invited.

And a lot of the East Coast bias sorely ESPN generated, I submit Tyler Hansbourgh and Tim Tebow and as Exhibit A and B.

We basically get a guy like Hansbough shoved down our throats out here to the point where we wonder how objective the East Coast Media can be, and we just assume the public think just like them.

You know: perception = reality.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 3, 2009)

Ed Hochuli sleeps in Tim Tebow pajamas


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Man I am so distracted I doubt any work will be done today.
> I know all you East Coasters don't know, but today is the Oregon-Oregon State game winner = Rose Bowl. Needless to say I am a little distracted.
> 
> Be sure to root on the Engineering School (Oregon State) if you happen to catch the game tonite. Kickoff is 6 pm Pacific.


Believe me, I can absolutely get behind a beaver.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you want to be in front of a beaver.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, and if you watch the game I guarantee you will see some Wild Beaver............

Of course that is what the Oregon State coaches call their Wildcat Offense.java script:add_smilie("  ","smid_4")


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to an Ohio State/Oregon Rose Bowl. A big defense vs a big offense.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 4, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Oh I have heard of it and trust me it exists, just not to the extent the Journalists here on the West Coast believe.
> If Toby Gerhart played in the ACC, SEC, or Big 10/12, he wouldn't be discussing if he wins the Heisman, but who else will also be invited.
> 
> And a lot of the East Coast bias sorely ESPN generated, I submit Tyler Hansbourgh and Tim Tebow and as Exhibit A and B.
> ...



I thought Exhibits A and B were the Yankees and Red Sox. Those two teams play each other twenty times per year and ESPN acts like each game is a Super Bowl.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm looking forward to an Ohio State/Oregon Rose Bowl. A big defense vs a big offense.


won't be much of a game - pretty much the big offense against the big choke - Tressel's content just winning the Big 10 year after year (such as it is), I really don't think he even cares about bowl games, at least that's the way they play. It'll likely be a 20+ pt blowout

here's the football I wanna watch: http://www.lflus.com/


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 4, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to an Ohio State/Oregon Rose Bowl. A big defense vs a big offense.
> ...


Ohio State can win, the Duck defense can be had in the middle if you have a nice big o-line.

That offense though is tough. Masoli is basically a RB but can throw and is hard to bring down. And now Blount is back in the mix in the backfield he is a serious load.

What sort of defense does the Buckeyes have? Hope they can run.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 4, 2009)

^ re: defense - big &amp; slow moving, usually why they get picked apart by teams running spread offenses, which are in the minority in Big 10


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, they will probably be torched then. If the LB can run and the DB are physical I give them a chance. Ohio State must score 35+ to win.

Keeping a Masoli led Oregon under 40 is actually pretty good.

The Oregon State O-line was very young/undersized this year so don't let the sacks and pressure you saw from the Ducks fool you. A solid O-line can control them.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 4, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Ohio State must score 35+ to win.


I was thinking the Buckeyes' best chance to win is to run the ball, control the clock and hold scoring down. Maybe they don't need to stop Oregon - just keep the Duck offense on the sideline and create a couple turnovers.

By the way, I'm looking forward to a huge day of football tomorrow. My wife told me a couple months ago that she was planning a shopping trip with her sisters for December 5th. I didn't say much but thought she could not have picked a better day.

Tomorrow would be the kind of day that she'd find me in front of the TV about halfway through the afternoon and ask, "Are you just going to watch football ALL DAY?"

"Well ... yeah" :dunno:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 4, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> D. Kephart said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State must score 35+ to win.
> ...


Holding Oregon to 35 or less WOULD be holding the scoring down in my opinion.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2009)

Ohio State's D is better on speed than they're given credit for. A number of their wins this year have been solely based on interceptions and turnovers returned for TD's. They will need to do more wildcat offense like they've been doing the past few games to score some points.

The biggest thing against Ohio State - the layoff. Big 10 teams finish WAAAAAAAAY earlier than the other teams, so there is a HUGE gap between the last game and the Rose Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2009)

i was at a liquor store today at lunch trying to find jager bomb cups for a xmas party saturday.. there must have been two dozen of the most stereotypical bama fans you can envision loading up on beer and jim beam...very [email protected]!

SEC Championship game is in Atlanta tomorrow....


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> The biggest thing against Ohio State - the layoff. Big 10 teams finish WAAAAAAAAY earlier than the other teams, so there is a HUGE gap between the last game and the Rose Bowl.


Most of the B10’s bowl games are pseudo-road games too. That doesn’t help.

Rose Bowl – versus P10 – in California

Capital One – versus SEC – in Florida

Outback – versus SEC – in Florida

Champs – versus ACC - in Florida

Alamo – versus B12 – in Texas

Insight – versus B12 – in Arizona


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Most of the B10’s bowl games are pseudo-road games too. That doesn’t help.
> Rose Bowl – versus P10 – in California
> 
> Capital One – versus SEC – in Florida
> ...


Consider those locations against where the B10 schools are located. Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Iowa, Pennsylvania, etc. I think I'd rather be some place warm and interesting than cold and boring like the midwest.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 4, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the B10’s bowl games are pseudo-road games too. That doesn’t help.
> ...


That is part of what gets the B10 invited to those games – alumni who would like to visit warm places, with the cash to do so.

But it’s not a recipe to win games to take on USC in Pasadena and UF/UGa in Tampa/Orlando like they usually do.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the B10’s bowl games are pseudo-road games too. That doesn’t help.
> ...



I can guarantee you, all the northern schools would much rather play in the rain, mud, and snow and have home field advantage than to play in front of a seriously hostile crowd. It's not as though the coaches from B10 schools would actually let them go out and do anything fun before the game anyways.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2009)

I find this thread funny, because I thought it was a shame that Oregon was getting into the Rose Bowl, I think just the opposite than the rest on here. I think Ohio State is a good deal better than Oregon as long as T Pryor plays decent.

Oregon hasn't seen a defense like Ohio State's yet.

Plus, Why aren't you guys in the EB.com college pick em's eh??? We need more people next year.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm hoping Alabama and Nebraska win today

TCU should get in......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 5, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]*ROLL TIDE*[/SIZE]

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 5, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I find this thread funny, because I thought it was a shame that Oregon was getting into the Rose Bowl, I think just the opposite than the rest on here. I think Ohio State is a good deal better than Oregon as long as T Pryor plays decent.
> Oregon hasn't seen a defense like Ohio State's yet.
> 
> Plus, Why aren't you guys in the EB.com college pick em's eh??? We need more people next year.


Why is Oregon getting Rose Bowl nod a shame? Boise St maybe? OSU hasn't seen an offense like Oregon either. They held up ok against USC...but USC got annihilated by Oregon - doesn't always mean anything i know. Hey, I'll pull for the Big 10...and thats as close as I can muster to saying I hope OSU wins.

I missed the SEC game! Daughter's 5th birthday today, lost my afternoon at Chuckee F'n Cheese! at least got to see the end of it, and T. Tebow crying like Brett Farve at retirement. What the hell happened to Fla?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 5, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> What the hell happened to Fla?


They got beat by a better team.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 5, 2009)

no help from the refs this time? :dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> no help from the refs this time? :dunno:


They did reverse a Tebow fumble for Florida...but apparently that didn't help enough.

I'm pissed the Tejas got that last second (actually untimed down) field goal to beat Nebraska. I'd much rather see the Tide playing Cincy in the Championship Game.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I'm hoping Alabama and Nebraska win today
> TCU should get in......


You got half your wish - almost got the entirety of it ...



matrix_PS said:


> no help from the refs this time? :dunno:


I really thought Alabama played a good game and that Florida looked REALLY sloppy. I thought Alabama deserved to win, especially after the dominating 3rd quarter. I also think Mark Ingram deserves the Heisman trophy after how he played so well against the top-rated college football defense.

Just my opinion.

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 6, 2009)

Gator Bowl takes FSU, Clemson falls to the Music City Bowl. I'm sorry Clemson fans, you got robbed. I knew it was going to happen, but it still sucks. Clemson played a hell of a game last night, FSU has looked terrible most of the season and they get rewarded with a good bowl game and Clemson gets the shaft. That's crap.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2009)

You can take solace in the fact that WVU will beat the hell out of FSU, and Clemson will beat Kentucky.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm pissed, I only ask that Penn State and :wv: can get bowls so that I have two games to get psyched up for....... but they are both at the exact same freakin' time.

You gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2009)

I cannot understand the reason for the Tebow Haters Club. The kid is a class act and it is not his fault the exposition he got. What is wrong with a kid that wears black eyes with bible verses? Maybe that is the problem...Isn't it? In a society and a culture that idolizes...well...you all know what, that kind of athlete has no place.

I doubt he will make a career in the NFL. He has so many flaws in his technique as a QB, does not have the arm strnght of a Pro QB, and will not be able to run as he did in college. But as a college player I think he is very good.

I am wondering what is wrong with this. Payton and Eli Manning, Tom Brady, Tim Tebow, Tyler Hansbrough...to mention a few, have legions of haters and as far as I can see those guys are a credit for their sports and their teams. Maybe what we want to see is an athlete with with more tatoos showing guns and naked women. :dunno:

I saw the reaction of a group eating at a table when Tebow was knocked out in KY and have to say I was surprised. Those guys screamed with joy and had High Fives while the kid was unconcious in the ground and yelled insults to the screen. One of them even yelled..."You are going to die a virgin idiot"...Again... :dunno:

After watching Texas playing Nebraska I think Alabama will be too much for them. Only the Longhorns WR Shipley will be a real problem for the Tides and after that they have nothing to match Alabama's team. Alabama's Julius Jones has been really inconsistent and you never know what Jones will play. The Heisman Trophy winner(I concur with JR), Ingram, is a super player and did not see something even close in the Texas team. The only position Texas has some advantage is at the QB position but the media said the same about the McElroy vs Tebow matchup and you all know the result. I hope it is not a blow out, that would be boring, but it may happen.

Just to stir the pot....College football needs a playoff system. This season there is no so much controversy but it was one second away from happening. Ask Colt McCoy about it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2009)

Any time you have media saturation of an athlete (or any person, for that matter), you are going to have people who idolize them and people who hate them. I don't really have an explanation for why that happens, but it's pretty much a law of nature. It's somewhat easier to explain in sports because if the media darling plays for a team you like, you'll love them. If they play for a rival team, you are going to hate them. I don't like Tebow because he is the QB for a team that beat one of my favorite teams last season (Alabama in the SEC Champ. game). That being said, I was rooting for him in the UK game because I hate UK more than I hate Tebow or Florida.

I kinda like Tom Brady, indifferent towards Eli, but absolutely hate Peyton Manning. Peyton was part of a Tennessee Vols team that came to Louisville and committed one of the most classless acts I have ever seen in a college game. They ran through the U of L band when they took the field when the band wasn't really in their way. It was retarded. It doesn't help that he plays for my Titans divisional rival, and I've heard that off the football field, he is a complete moron.

BTW, I don't think you are stirring controversy by suggesting a college football playoff system. Damn near everybody except those that profit from the bowl system agree that a playoff system is needed.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Any time you have media saturation of an athlete (or any person, for that matter), you are going to have people who idolize them and people who hate them. I don't really have an explanation for why that happens, but it's pretty much a law of nature. It's somewhat easier to explain in sports because if the media darling plays for a team you like, you'll love them. If they play for a rival team, you are going to hate them. I don't like Tebow because he is the QB for a team that beat one of my favorite teams last season (Alabama in the SEC Champ. game). That being said, I was rooting for him in the UK game because I hate UK more than I hate Tebow or Florida.
> I kinda like Tom Brady, indifferent towards Eli, but absolutely hate Peyton Manning. Peyton was part of a Tennessee Vols team that came to Louisville and committed one of the most classless acts I have ever seen in a college game. They ran through the U of L band when they took the field when the band wasn't really in their way. It was retarded. It doesn't help that he plays for my Titans divisional rival, and I've heard that off the football field, he is a complete moron.
> 
> BTW, I don't think you are stirring controversy by suggesting a college football playoff system. Damn near everybody except those that profit from the bowl system agree that a playoff system is needed.


I used to live in Chattanooga,TN and went several times to the University of Knoxville swimming complex with one of my kids. Payton Manning is not the most popular guy there and, you are right, legend says he has no class as a person. Heard some stories about P. Manning's adventures when he was a student there.

About Tim Tebow, have to say I like the kid. I am a Vols fan(deep inside) and the Gators have beaten them the last few years. But followed Tim Tebow's career and was impressed with him. Even my wife and daughter were fans. My oldest son always was looking at the bible the verses he put in the black eyes.

That hate feeling is not that rare. I used to be the same when I was a kid with the players of my hometown's rival teams. As I grew up learned to appreciate the abilities and talents of all the players regardless of their team. Maybe the fact that I follow college football without any clear favorite has something to do with the fact that I have no players in my Hate Club. I do have a few at the Pro level but those are really classless or really stupid guys(Owens, Ochocinco, Cutler, Favre) This last one I used to like until he decided he was bigger than football.


----------



## rudy (Dec 6, 2009)

I like Tim Tebow and felt bad rooting against him and Florida. I just needed Alabama to win to help Texas' ranking. But then I was dismayed to learn that Alabama's Mark Ingram was nominated for the Heisman. So, this threw a kink in my wishes, because Alabama's win helps Ingram, and might hurt Colt McCoy's run for the trophy. Oh, the drama.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate the Florida Gators with a passion.

The fact that he's a quarterback makes me hate Tim Tebow any more. It sickens me that the media plays such favorites, that Heisman considerations are almost never awarded by merit or statistics, but rather, by popularity. For once in my life, I just want to see that pure, shut-down corner who busts his ass game after game get the trophy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2009)

Supe said:


> I can guarantee you, all the northern schools would much rather play in the rain, mud, and snow and have home field advantage than to play in front of a seriously hostile crowd. It's not as though the coaches from B10 schools would actually let them go out and do anything fun before the game anyways.


Actually, in my experience, both teams at a bowl game pretty much have their schedule set by the bowl committee. They typically have events planned all week and both teams participate in them. And I can guarantee that neither team will be doing anything during that week except practice and whatever events are scheduled. The coaches lock them down completely.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 7, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I find this thread funny, because I thought it was a shame that Oregon was getting into the Rose Bowl, I think just the opposite than the rest on here. I think Ohio State is a good deal better than Oregon as long as T Pryor plays decent.
> Oregon hasn't seen a defense like Ohio State's yet.
> 
> Plus, Why aren't you guys in the EB.com college pick em's eh??? We need more people next year.


I think Buckeye Fans are in for a very rude awakening. Oregon's style of offense loves a traditional big defense.

I have no dog in this hunt. I hate Oregon and would love to see them embarrassed on TV, in the Rose Bowl, I just don't think Ohio State is the matchup for that to happen.

The way to stop that Zone Read Option running play is for very quick interior line penetration, which is sort of difficult to do consistently. But you cannot over persue or you risk tackling the wrong player. Masoli is extremely shifty for a QB, not great top end, but he makes people miss, repeatedly, but he can also be lax with the ball. LaMicheal James is stronger than he looks and has breathtaking top end. LaGarrett "Donkey Punch" Blount will spell him and is a FB with WR top speed, and presents some different challenges.

Now on the other side, the Buckeyes can score on Oregon, what they have to do is control the ball and pound them up the middle. that is where they are soft.

Really I think the only way Ohio State wins is if Masoli doesn't play for some reason.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I cannot understand the reason for the Tebow Haters Club. The kid is a class act and it is not his fault the exposition he got. What is wrong with a kid that wears black eyes with bible verses? Maybe that is the problem...Isn't it? In a society and a culture that idolizes...well...you all know what, that kind of athlete has no place.
> I doubt he will make a career in the NFL. He has so many flaws in his technique as a QB, does not have the arm strnght of a Pro QB, and will not be able to run as he did in college. But as a college player I think he is very good.
> 
> I am wondering what is wrong with this. Payton and Eli Manning, Tom Brady, Tim Tebow, Tyler Hansbrough...to mention a few, have legions of haters and as far as I can see those guys are a credit for their sports and their teams. Maybe what we want to see is an athlete with with more tatoos showing guns and naked women. :dunno:
> ...


I will be one of the first to admit I don't like Tebow. He may be an upstanding student &amp; a good college QB, but the fact that he's slapped all over ESPN like he's a god makes me not like him. In fact, any time ESPN gets a hard-on for any one team or player, I tend to not like them. Over-saturation of anything typically turns me against it. It's like that "next big music hit" that seems to play endlessly for about a month. Yeah, it was good the first time I saw/heard it, but there's no need to idolize it like it's the only thing out there.

I do agree that a playoff in college football is necessary. In my eyes, there is something wrong with picking a championship game based off of power-rankings (no matter how high-tech you make it). Playoffs is what makes each of the pro sports as well as march madness so great. It's just as much about the unbeatens as it is about the cinderella's. I see no problem crowing a national champion who has 2-3 losses...

The only problem with the playoff system is that instead of "who's the top 2" it ends up being "who's the top 4" and "why didn't ____ make the playoffs?". It just moves the argument down the ladder.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Now on the other side, the Buckeyes can score on Oregon, what they have to do is control the ball and pound them up the middle. that is where they are soft.



That's the plus for Ohio State. The two things they do well are control the ball and run up the gut. They've got two up-the-middle running backs, and a QB who is fast enough to sprint for easy 1st downs on short-mid yardage. Couple that with some decent corners, and I think Oregon has the potential to become frustrated easily on offense.

Oregon probably should win this game, but I think it will be closer than the critics think. Just look at how close OSU/Texas was last year, when in all honesty, Texas should have annihilated them.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 7, 2009)

OSU = uke:

Tressel is a masterchoker and will never win a big bowl game - he's already got what he cared about (B10 champion) - At least UofM (once upon a time anyways), shows up to play in the bigger bowl games - Dick Rod will likely be gone (hopefully) before next year's bowl games are discussed


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> OSU = uke:
> Tressel is a masterchoker and will never win a big bowl game - he's already got what he cared about (B10 champion) - At least UofM (once upon a time anyways), shows up to play in the bigger bowl games - Dick Rod will likely be gone (hopefully) before next year's bowl games are discussed


(OSU already has several big bowl wins, including a national championship against Miami.)

That aside, he needs to restructure the offense on that team to adapt with the times. Same goes for Penn State. Can't just run the ball and expect to win games that way anymore.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 7, 2009)

Supe said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > OSU = uke:
> ...


Under Tressel?

Penn St has adapted - I think Darryl Clark (sp?) is the best QB in the B10. Prior really picked the wrong conference to develop in sync w/ what he brings to the table. Not to be too biased, but he shoulda picked UofM. I think Dick Rod would let him use his talents more than Tressel's conservative ways.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2009)

Supe said:


> OSU = uke: That aside, he needs to restructure the offense on that team to adapt with the times. Same goes for Penn State. Can't just run the ball and expect to win games that way anymore.


man, you need to catch some more games, Penn State adopted the "HD Offense" a couple years back and run the spread, and are more passing than running.



matrix_PS said:


> Penn St has adapted - I think Darryl Clark (sp?) is the best QB in the B10. Prior really picked the wrong conference to develop in sync w/ what he brings to the table. Not to be too biased, but he shoulda picked UofM. I think Dick Rod would let him use his talents more than Tressel's conservative ways.


You're right, Penn State adapted well... but need a better QB the two bad games that Clark had, PSU lost them both. They needed the stronger running game when he was doing bad and didn"t have it


----------



## Supe (Jan 1, 2010)

matrix_PS said:


> OSU = uke:
> Tressel is a masterchoker and will never win a big bowl game



Masoli is held to 86 yards passing on the game, and Ohio State's defense shuts down Oregon's speed for a 9 point Rose Bowl victory. Terrell Pryor takes game MVP with more offensive yards than the Oregon team combined.

To the 75% of pollers who voted for Oregon, all I have to say is:

O-H-I-O!

Big 10 is looking good in bowl games so far. They've beaten the SEC, Pac 10, ACC, and Northwestern nearly pulled off an upset against Auburn.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2010)

Northwestern blew two makeable field goals for Auburn to sneak out with that one. Although in OT, it appeared the refs really wanted to give NW a chance. Almost looked TOO funny.


----------



## Supe (Jan 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Northwestern blew two makeable field goals for Auburn to sneak out with that one. Although in OT, it appeared the refs really wanted to give NW a chance. Almost looked TOO funny.



I kind of rolled my eyes at the roughing the kicker call, and I remember wrinkling my brow at whatever call was right before that one.

What was with the officiating in the PSU game? Went from first to fourth down, and back to second down at the end of an intentional grounding call :screwloose:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I find this thread funny, because I thought it was a shame that Oregon was getting into the Rose Bowl, I think just the opposite than the rest on here. I think Ohio State is a good deal better than Oregon as long as T Pryor plays decent.
> Oregon hasn't seen a defense like Ohio State's yet.
> 
> Plus, Why aren't you guys in the EB.com college pick em's eh??? We need more people next year.


Quoted myself for the fun of it. 

T Pryor played decent. I hate Ohio State, but.......

GO PENN STATE !!!! (We pulled one out, too bad :wv: couldn't)


----------



## Supe (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm already interested in OSU's 2010 schedule. The only "tough" non-conference game is a home game against Miami. With most of their players returning, I can see the possibility of an undefeated season with no BCS championship appearance due to strength of schedule.

As for PSU, I'm glad to see Clark finally get a big win and some bowl redemption.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You can take solace in the fact that WVU will beat the hell out of FSU...






D. Kephart said:


> I think Buckeye Fans are in for a very rude awakening. Oregon's style of offense loves a traditional big defense.
> 
> Really I think the only way Ohio State wins is if Masoli doesn't play for some reason.






matrix_PS said:


> OSU = uke:
> Tressel is a masterchoker and will never win a big bowl game


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

That's no fair using our own words against us. You'll never make it in politics.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's no fair using our own words against us. You'll never make it in politics.




There were plenty to choose from. First, I picked the strongest inaccurate comments. Then I deleted the ones that had come from me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> There were plenty to choose from. First, I picked the strongest inaccurate comments. Then I deleted the ones that had come from me.


In that case, you might have a bright future in politics.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 13, 2010)

Lane Kiffen announced yesterday that he is leaving Tennessee for USC. People around here (Knoxville) are going nuts. I find it hilarious.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2010)

This just in: Lane Kiffin's a giant douche!

Seriously, it kind of sickens me. You had all these people commit to playing there, and the first chance he gets to spring for potentially easier success, he bails. I laughed at the "it was a hard decision" comment, since he took the offer about 1/2 an hour later.

I honestly hope he fails horribly at USC. I have never seen so much hype over a coach with as huge a losing record as his.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

good grief.... you know they make a kid lose a year of eligibility if they transfer, why dont they do the same to coaches?

(&amp; I have absolutely no love, warm feelings, etc for UT)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

good grief.... you know they make a kid lose a year of eligibility if they transfer, why dont they do the same to coaches?

(&amp; I have absolutely no love, warm feelings, etc for UT)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> good grief.... you know they make a kid lose a year of eligibility if they transfer, why dont they do the same to coaches?
> (&amp; I have absolutely no love, warm feelings, etc for UT)






Road Guy said:


> good grief.... you know they make a kid lose a year of eligibility if they transfer, why dont they do the same to coaches?
> (&amp; I have absolutely no love, warm feelings, etc for UT)


So nice you had to say it twice?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I was watching this on espn.com this morning. I too hope he falls flat on his face and is relegated to an assistant coaching position on some conference USA team in the next two years. Apparently he is trying to convince all his Tennessee recruits to follow him to USC. What a back stabbing piece of shit. It totally sucks for their young players and I too think there should be serious penalties for the coaches ($800,000 isn't enough) since they make a player lose a year of eligibility if they transfer. ESPN is also saying Kiffin had to leave with a police escort. I guess them mountain folk aren't too pleased with that west coast pretty boy screwing them over like that.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 13, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Lane Kiffen announced yesterday that he is leaving Tennessee for USC. People around here (Knoxville) are going nuts. I find it hilarious.




Most folks don't feel bad for Tennessee because they knew what Kiffen was like before he got the job.

Those who feel the least bit of compassion for the Vols have to realize that Tennessee will return the favor IN A SECOND if they can steal somebody else's coach.

Honestly, I am not sure the dominoes are done falling. Tennessee doesn’t want to be left holding the bag. I could see them stealing a guy who’s been struggling at a “name” school (ie Rodriguez, Stoops or Miles) and then that school turning around and taking a Kirk Ferentz / Jim Harbaugh / Pat Fitzgerald.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I just hope that Clemson picks up some of their recruits.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just glad we didn't hire that guy after we interviewed him last year.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> I'm just glad we didn't hire that guy after we interviewed him last year.



True, I'm glad the administration went with Dabo. Dabo has more character in his fingernail than Kiffin has. It looks like we might pick up quite a few of their recruits.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 13, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> I'm just glad we didn't hire that guy after we interviewed him last year.


Sometimes, the best moves ever made are those that are not.

Remember when the Tide was trying to hire Rich Rodriguez? I can’t imagine how that would have changed things for the B10, the $EC and nationally.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2010)

We were just talking about that in the office ^^^^


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2010)

We were just talking about that in the office ^^^^


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

You were talking about talking about RichRod going to Bama?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

i cant see why USC would take a chance on Kiffen? 7-6 is like being Kentucky or Vandy in the SEC?

Am I off my rocker to think he has a long way to go and wonder why a big program like USC would take a chance like that? Or is getting his dad's defence coaching ability worth the risk?

of course you all realize this is Jim Mora's fault 

it never seems to work out to be a coach in waiting, curious to see what happens at FSU....


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You were talking about talking about RichRod going to Bama?


yeah, a guy in my office is in-law'd to Nick Saban, we were discussing Saban, and we were discussing how things would be if RichRod took the job instead of Saban. RichRod would have brought his runNgun offense instead of Saban's Pro Style, so all the recruits would have been different, etc. etc.

The Bowden's, Nick Saban, Rich Rod, and Jimbo Fisher are all from within 20 minutes of where I'm at. We don't churn out many players, but breed coaches around here for some reason.


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2010)

Calling all college football fans, what do you make of the news rumor that the Big 10 (+1) has extended expansion offers to Notre Dame, Rutgers, Nebraska &amp; Missouri?

http://www.freep.com/article/20100510/SPOR...o-four-colleges

I would be really really surprised if ND goes for this. When is their contract with NBC up? I know they have been pretty mediocre and mostly irrelevant the past few years decade, but the media loves them and they capitalize on that with $$$. I can't imagine they would give up their independence and join a conference where they would have to split their profits with the rest of the conference.

I think Rutgers would jump at the opportunity. I'm not sure about Nebraska &amp; Missouri. Currently they are on the weak side of a strong football conference. This gives both teams a good shot at competing for a conference championship year in and year out. That may not be the case in the Big 10 (+1).

What I'm most concerned with is how this will impact other conferences. If teams move this will undoubtedly start a snowball effect among the other conferences. If the Big 12 loses two teams they will be looking to add teams to get the conference up to at least 12 again. If the Big 10 (+1) expands beyond 12 teams, would other conferences follow suit? The SEC? The Big 12? What teams would they want and from what conferences? Mostly I'm just afraid that the ACC will be pillaged for teams eventually.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Calling all college football fans, what do you make of the news rumor that the Big 10 (+1) has extended expansion offers to Notre Dame, Rutgers, Nebraska &amp; Missouri?
> http://www.freep.com/article/20100510/SPOR...o-four-colleges
> 
> I would be really really surprised if ND goes for this. When is their contract with NBC up? I know they have been pretty mediocre and mostly irrelevant the past few years decade, but the media loves them and they capitalize on that with $$$. I can't imagine they would give up their independence and join a conference where they would have to split their profits with the rest of the conference.
> ...


At this point, since it seems inevitable that the ACC will be pillaged, I'm hoping Clemson sees the writing on the wall and goes to the SEC as has been rumored. With the money at stake it seems like a good move and I think it would help our recruiting a ton. I think we could be competitive in the SEC, much more so than that sorry institution in Columbia. We already compete against the SEC powerhouse schools for recruits, and I think given the choice between playing for USC or Clemson, if both were in the SEC, in state recruits would flock to Clemson. That would also screw Steve Spurrier, which is a fringe benefit.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2010)

sorry this is all very /// yawn.......


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> sorry this is all very /// yawn.......


You're right, lets discuss the Falcons playoff performance last season instead...

...oh, wait. sorry.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2010)

their season would have been so much better if they had gotten to the capitol one bowl!


----------



## TouchDown (May 11, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> their season would have been so much better if they had gotten to the capitol one bowl!


I hope Spoon works out good for you guys. He is a great kid. I don't think Moore has made much noise for them thus far with injuries and all.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2010)

oh my, talk about helmet hair


----------

